# 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊:Deep Dive on a Tribute to the 6159



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Seiko SPB079J1(SBDC063) Review : An In-Depth Look at Seiko's Modern Re-Interpretation of the Iconic 6159 Diver*





































*Intro*










In 1968 Seiko released a diver's watch that took them to new depths (and heights), the 6159-7001. With a 300m depth rating and a high beat Grand Seiko movement, the 6159 firmly stated Seiko's ambitions to keep pace with the Swiss in the blossoming world of dive watches. The 6159 is an iconic watch in Seiko's diver lineage and its roots can be seen most notably today in the Marine Master 300. In 2018 the 6159 has been successfully re-created in the limited edition SLA025, this follows the recent trend, from a lot of brands, of re-issuing updated versions of their vintage divers. However, if you can't grab an SLA025 with its scarce production numbers and high price, or if you have an aversion to gilt, Seiko has also issued "The 1968 Automatic Diver's Modern Re-interpretation SPB077 and SPB079" for the masses. The model has been released in Japan as the SBDC061/3 and the SPB077/9 designation is for the international market. I will be calling it the "79" in this review for the sake of brevity. Now that we have sorted that out, how does the 79 live up to its professional diver designation and desire to echo the rich marine history of Seiko? 
Turn off Hawaii 5-0, turn down the volume on "Hey, Jude" and hoist code flag Alpha. Grab your snorkel and fins- let's dive in!

6159










SLA025










SPB079



















*Specs*

From the Seiko Website:
Feature•Automatic with manual winding mechanism
•200m water resistance suitable for air diving
•DiaShield
•Magnetic resistance
Driving systemAutomatic with manual winding mechanism
Caliber Number6R15
CaseStainless steel case
Case coatingDia shield
Band materialSilicon
GlassSapphire crystal
Glass coatingAnti-reflective coating on inner surface
Lumi BriteHands and indexes
Drive durationPower reserve: 50 hours
Accuracy-15 to +25 seconds per day (when static)
Water resistance200m water resistance suitable for air diving
Magnetic reluctanceMagnetic resistance
SizeH51mm x W44mm x D13.1mm
The perimeter of bracelet210mm
Weight120g
Driving system•Screw case back
•One-way bezel
•Screw down crown
•Jewels: 23 jewels
•Stop second hand function




























My measurements, taken using digital calipers.
Case Diameter - 43.6mm
Bezel Diameter - 40.9mm
Crystal Diameter - 32mm
Lug to Lug Length - 50.3mm 
Lug Width - 20mm
Total Height (bottom of caseback to top of bezel) -13.2mm
Crown Diameter - 7mm
Weight - 120g on the stock rubber strap




























*Ordering*

The SPB079 is a non-limited run piece and as such it should be widely available over time. The SBDC063 variant is a Japanese Domestic Model (JDM) and it was released first. Currently the 63 is available from all the big Japanese Seiko dealers; Seiya, Chino, Higuchi, JapanOnlineStore, ShoppingIn Japan, as well as Gnomon and other reputable dealers of JDM Seikos. The 79 international version is starting to trickle out now (Late July 2018). I was fortunate that I was able to order my 79 from Maple Jewelers, an authorized dealer (AD) here in Canada. Their pricing was competitive with the usual big Seiko dealers, but I had the added benefit of being able to call them directly to discuss the watch and even see pictures of the specific piece that would be sent. On top of that there are no import taxes and fees to deal with and Seiko Canada bumps the standard warranty from 1 year to 3. Overall, l I had a great experience in ordering and there should be several quality options and ADs to choose from when purchasing a 79 depending on your needs and location. It's exciting to order from Japan but there is an element of risk associated with that too, I was very happy with the route I took, and I wouldn't hesitate to contact Maple again if I was looking for a special Seiko. The JDM 63 has a retail price of 90,000 YEN and the 79 retails for$1,095 CAD. Prices seem to vary but you should be looking at around $700-$800USD from a reputable dealer.



















The SPB079 is accompanied in this release by its sibling the SPB077, which differs in that it has a black bezel insert and comes on bracelet.










.

*Arrival and Unboxing*










The 79 arrived quickly, within a week, and was very sturdily packaged by the AD. Inside the shipping box, there was a Seiko branded black thick cardboard box with a white outer sleeve. Inside, the watch sat on a white vinyl pillow and was festooned with a couple of paper hang tags. The instruction manual and warranty info nestled below the pillow. Underwhelming. It is about the same level of packaging I have received from Seiko and Citizens priced under $200. I have stated before that when I buy a watch from a small company that I don't need or want to pay more for packaging and presentation that ultimately ends up in my closet and can detract from the overall value proposition. However, if I am buying from a large company like Seiko, who can easily leverage economies of scale, I would like to see some quality presentation, especially at this price point. Seiko falls short here. For a sticker price of around $1,000 I think it is fair to expect more in the area of presentation for the SPB079. It is a significant amount of money and I think it is reasonable to feel like you have just purchased something special. The initial impression one receives from packaging and presentation can contribute to that. Good thing I wasn't buying a box though, so off to the closet with it and let's take a closer look at the watch itself.














































*The Case*










The SPB079's case is sculpted out of 316L stainless steel. 316L is regard as the standard case construction material for a quality steel case and it will withstand whatever you abuse it with, in and out of the water. The 79's case has been treated with Seiko's proprietary DiaShield coating to increase its scratch resistance to 2-3 times that of stainless steel. I have no previous experience with diashield directly, but I assume it will provided a little boost to scratch resistance but not prevent it altogether. I have certainly scratched SS cases from other brands that have been treated in a clear scratch resistant coating. I won't expect any miracles from the diashield coating, but if it staves off some of the lighter swirlies, scuffs and kraken bites that's great.



















The size of the case is very intriguing. Seiko lists it is as 44mm wide, 51mm long lug to lug and 13.1mm high. That sounds like a big case. My measurements were very close at 43.6mm wide (case), 50.3mm long and 13.2mm tall. But even more critical is the bezel diameter of just 40.9mm. With the case flaring out beautifully and subtly beyond the bezel the effect really is that this feels like a 41mm watch not a 44mm watch. When I initially saw the 79 I liked it, but then I quickly ruled it out for me as I thought 44mm would be too big. However, this a perfect example of where pure specs and measurements are not telling the whole story. The bezel diameter really governs the overall feel and look of the watch and the additional 1.5mm on each side from the flared case is negligible in person. The 50.3mm lug to lug length is moderate, but it is also diminished by the heavily beveled and undercut shape to the curved down lugs. At 13.2mm in height the SPB079 is probably right on the average mark for a 2-300m automatic diver. Like the other dimensions of the watch, the height is restrained by the shape of the case in profile. The lugs curve down nicely, and the heavily undercut beveled case sides create a visual minimization. Your eye is drawn mostly to the section of the case above the beveled ridge line. This makes the apparent height of the midcase quite slim, a measurement and proportion that I have found to be a significant factor in how well a watch wears. The nice bottom curvature of the case also allows the 79 to nestle snuggly against the wrist, keeping height down. All of these factors combine to make the SPB079 wear smaller than the Seiko provided specs indicate. It is by no means a small watch, but clever and aesthetically pleasing design work allow it to wear comfortably on a range of wrist sizes. I would describe it as a "midsize" piece.



















The 79s case is wonderfully designed with graceful flowing curves and bevels that echo the robust strength of the more angular 6159 while giving it its own character in a more gentle, slender and wearable case. The broad lugs have a circular brushed finish on the top that smoothly and cleanly transition into the highly polished case sides. The brushing is nicely weighted and evenly applied. Some have reported that the case is polished using the Zaratsu technique that is used on the high-end Grand Seiko line. I can't find a definitive answer on that, but I will acknowledge that the polishing is very well done, leaving a mirror finish and fabulous edge work. The case flares out with the bevels creating a dynamic shape that is full of interest and character. I find my eye drawn to the brushed sections on top and the polished sections blend into the wrist, giving another illusion that reduces the bulk of the piece. The inside edges of the lugs have a delightful and subtle polished micro bevel that spills into the highly polished interior of the lugs. It is great to see quality finishing between the oft neglected area between the lugs. The extra strength fat spring bars and strap sit fairly low in the lugs, so this is especially important as that area is quite visible. I am not sure if it is the diashield, the quality finishing or a combination of the two but the case has a really nice feel in the hand.














































The SPB079 has the crown located at 4 o'clock. This is a classic Seiko diver design cue that originated with the 6215, the lower-beat sibling to the 6159. This crown location has been carried on in many Seiko divers since. I personally love it and find it works well with the case shape, giving the crown a small measure of protection while omitting crown guards and keeping the crown from digging into the wrist on these larger cased divers.










A screw in solid caseback keeps the movement dry. I am a fan of this simple and practical arrangement. The 6159 and SLA025 have monobloc cases which are a wonderful design achievement for water resistance, but the tradeoff comes down the road when servicing is needed. With a relatively plain movement inside, a display back would also have been unnecessary, just adding one more potential point of water ingress. The case back on the 79 is simple and strong. I enjoy the circular brushed finish, topped by the iconic Seiko tsunami wave in high polish. The standard caseback markings are rather lightly laser etched and it would be nice to have seen them there in heavier relief.




























The SPB079 has drilled lugs. This a good practical decision for a dive watch and acknowledges the reality that straps are changed often, sometimes depending on its use in or out of the water. A lot of dress or desk divers omit the drilled lugs for aesthetic reasons or simplicity. On the 79 the lug holes are discretely tucked beneath the case side bevel and are visually unobtrusive yet add the functionality of being able to do easy strap changes. This should help to preserve the beautiful polish on the underside of the watch in case you wield your spring bar tool with the finesse of a caffeinated spear fisherman.



















Overall the case design and finishing are excellent. I find the case shape itself to be one of the most appealing aspects of the 79. I love its unique design, combination of heritage inspiration and modern comfort in a beautifully executed package. It conveys strength as well as elegance and it is a delight to watch the light play over it as it sits comfortably on the wrist.










*The Bezel*










The SPB079 has a 120 click unidirectional stainless-steel bezel. The bezel has a solid feel with no vertical play and an extremely pleasing dampened feel to the action. The clicks are frelatively light with some play in between, but it doesn't feel sloppy at all due to the thick rubbery sensation. It gives a very smooth feel and moves with just the right amount of pressure. The action is similar to a sumo I had, but I would say much better overall. The bezel has a nice polished coin style grip that keeps the aesthetic clean and refined but provides a decent grip. It is not a common style and it has a gentle flare to it that mimics the more dramatic sides of the case. I think the teeth could be sharper, though I have heard some people complain about bezels that are too sharp. With that said, I was able to use it easily in both wet dry conditions, just perhaps not quite as grippy as I was expecting. The bezel is most easily manipulated when grasped at 12 and 6 as the bezel is slightly recessed into the case outside the lugs. That itself is another subtle design touch one comes to appreciate up close and in hand with the 79. The bezel feels very refined and I find myself spinning it just for the pure joy of the tactile experience.










It is hard to find definitive information, but I believe the bezel insert to be lacquered steel. The bezel insert slopes gently up towards the crystal. The insert has a beautiful deep rich gloss finish in a lovely blue colour. The blue is simply mesmerizing. It is both dynamic and subtle. The colour will change from black, to navy blue, to bright blue, to various shades of teal as different lighting conditions come in to play. It is noticeably blue and adds a nice contrast to the matte black dial.

I have not had a watch with this type of insert before, but I will assume that it will be about as scratch resistant as aluminum, maybe even a little less. It would be great to see Seiko introduce ceramic inserts around this price point, but I suspect that is unlikely to happen anytime soon as they tend to reserve premium features for a higher price point. The colour and finish of the bezel insert is so beautiful and unique though that I will happily live with its more scratch prone surface. If it does become too damaged over time I am sure there will be suitable aftermarket inserts available in ceramic as some have already surfaced for the SBDC053, last year's release of a similar nature. The 79s bezel insert picks up fingerprints similarly to a ceramic bezel, so be prepared to pull out the shirt hem to give it a buff on occasion.










The 79s insert layout mirrors that of the 6159. There is a luminous pip at the 0/60 triangle and a it is fully graduated through 60 minutes. The printing is nicely done in a metallic silver tone. The font is slim and light and is nicely weighted to not crowd the insert through the 60 minute graduation. The lume pip is inset into the bezel to keep it protected as it sits just below the surface of the insert. The silver markings appear to be a more matte finish than the gloss blue. With the reflective gloss of the insert, the numerals can disappear in some lights but, overall, I found the legibility to be fairly good. I like the overall proportions of the narrow insert, it keeps the watch from feeling too brutish or heavy. The broad triangle, dots, hashes and arabic numerals create a pleasing balance. I am not sure how the bezel insert is made, but whatever alchemy is used the end result is very well done.










The bezel alignment is good.










The bezel of the SPB079 is a nice balance between function and form and is overall a pleasure to use. The dynamic, mercurial blue colour brings welcome life and personality to the 79.










*Crystal*

The SPB079 has a scratch resistant flat sapphire crystal. The crystal is flat and sits slightly below the top lip of the bezel.










Seiko has long resisted placing sapphire crystals in the majority of their divers, instead preferring to use Hardlex, their proprietary hardened mineral glass crystal. The rational is that the Hardlex crystal would be less prone to shattering upon impact and that it was a worthwhile trade for decreased scratch resistance as compared to sapphire. I, for one, have never shattered a sapphire crystal and vastly prefer having one for dealing with the wear and tear of the daily abuse a watch is subjected to. Sapphire is pretty much the standard for any quality watch over $300 these days, so it's nice to see Seiko getting onboard with market demand and expectations. The fact that the 79 has a sapphire crystal definitely influenced my willingness to purchase this watch.



















The crystal is exceptionally clear and provides excellent viewing angles and clarity. I am not sure if it has any anti-reflective coating on the underside of the crystal, but reflections are very minimal. This may be a product of the matte dial and the flat crystal combining to reduce unwanted reflections. Domed crystals are very popular right now, especially on vintage inspired models, but I like that Seiko went with a flat crystal on the 79. It is practical, keeps the overall height down and helps with the legibility.





































*The Dial*










Taking cues from the 6159, the dial of the SPB079 is boldly legible with its large applied markers set against a matte black background. The matte black dial has a smooth even texture that can appear a dark charcoal grey in brighter lights. In the past I have disliked matte dials that become too "washed out" looking in bright light. That isn't the case with the 79 though. Even when it draws towards a grey tone there still feels like there is a richness and quality to it.














































The hour indices are applied polished stainless-steel filled with Seiko Lumibrite. The shapes are very similar to the 6159 except with more taper on the 12,6 and 9 indices. The 12 o'clock index is a split shield shape. That theme is repeated with smaller solid shields at 6 and 9. The remaining indices are circles. The overall size of the indices is just right. If they were any bigger they would begin to look like a caricature or comical and if any smaller they would lose legibility and balance with the overall size of the watch. The layout creates a nice balance of negative space that suits the watch well, making it appear visually balanced and not too heavy. The applied markers are nicely polished and reflect the light very well. The reflective visibility is aided by the indices being hollow and the filled lume material sitting flush with their tops. This gives a high-quality look to the dial and markers as opposed to say the Sumo where the lume is applied on top of the markers, which can be off center and restrict reflections at some angles. The indices themselves are actually fairly thin and don't stand very tall off of the dial. I would like to see the indices be a little taller to provide a bit more depth and weight to the dial. Despite how thin the applied indices are they in no way inhibit the performance of the lume, more on that shortly. The layout and application of the indices is bold and clean, giving superb legibility to the dial in all lighting conditions. It is always easy to tell the time at a quick glance, day or night.














































The dial printing is clean and done in a nice reflective metallic silver. The silver tone catches light nicely but never in a distracting way. It adds a nice touch of interest to the matte dial. "Seiko" is printed below the 12 marker and above 6 is the Prospex "X", "Automatic" and "Diver's 200m". The weight of the printing is appropriate to the feel of the watch and doesn't clutter the face too much, especially with the silver printing softening the contrast. Like many I would be happier without the "X", but is not a detail that bothers me.



















At 3 o'clock is a date window with a rounded corner border in matching silver printing. It is a good strong classic location on the dial and it feels balanced on the whole. I am pleased to see Seiko used black numerals on a white background. The white helps fill the void left by the absent 3 index and doesn't leave too much negative space. Colour matched date wheels work well when it is necessary to blend into the dial but when the date is serving as an hour index I much prefer a contrasting date background.



















Around the outside of the dial is a black chapter ring with the minute hashes printed on it, again seen here in matching metallic silver. The hashes are thicker at the hour markers to help with visual location. The silver printing catches the light beautifully and is especially engaging when reflecting the lume at night. Because the markings are not a pure white, the chapter ring is subtle yet visible and doesn't crowd the dial too much. Seiko is notorious for having poorly aligned and printed chapter rings. My 79 has very good alignment. I would say it is almost perfect, but perhaps if I look very closely it is off ever so slightly. I was able to see pictures of my particular watch in advance of shipping which gave me confidence that it would meet my expectations for alignment. The dealer I used indicated that they receive "A stock" and that they rarely see misaligned bezels. That's great if true, but also begs the question then about potential "B Stock" or worse. Seiko's Achilles heel seems to be the misaligned chapter rings that plague so many of their divers across the price spectrum. I haven't seen or heard of any significant chapter ring misalignment with this model yet, but I reckon it is still a strong possibility.



















I really enjoy the clean, bold ultra-legible dial of the 79. It shows that first and foremost SPB079 knows its purpose as a diving tool watch. There is just enough added details and interest present on the face to make it engaging to look at beyond the quick glance needed to pick up the time. Big thumbs up on the dial from me.




























*Hands*










The 79 has a bold handset that can be seen shared across several models of the Prospex line. The hour hand is a large arrow and the minute hand a sword or pointed baton shape. Both hands have what appears to be a metallic silver painted finish with matte black counter weight extensions. The silver finish has a similar effect to that of a blasted or brushed steel finish. The ends of the hands have squared tips. The hands are filled with lumibrite. The silver finish catches the light well in a wide spectrum of lighting conditions and the hand borders don't disappear or go dark like a polished finish will. In close up macro shots the finish bothered me, mostly as not matching the polished indices, but in hand I don't notice it at all. The large lumed centres and metallic borders ensure that the hands are always easily visible. I appreciate the great legibility of the hands and that they match the silver printing on the dial, chapter ring and bezel, tying the various components together. The length and size of the hands is very good and they feel appropriately balanced to the dial. The tip of the minute hand lands just shy of the chapter ring minute track and the hour hand gives just enough space between the larger 12,6 and 9 indices. Make no mistake, it is a big bold handset, especially the large arrow hour hand, but this speaks to its functionality as a dive watch and gives the 79 some character.










The second hand is a lollipop style, sharing the silver and black finish of the hour and minute hands. The lume is on the counter weight and a simple clean needle shape traces around the perimeter of the dial. The counterweight lume circle pleasingly traces the arc of the underside of the hour hand's large arrow tip. I like the clean look this provides on the watch face, but I have found myself struggling to find the inverted second hand on occasion in dim light situations. I think it is a minor issue as I rarely need to know the time to the second at a glance.



















This hand set is the greatest departure from the 6159 from which the SPB079 draws inspiration. The hands were one of the aspects of the 79 that initially held me back from purchasing. I think it was more so the fact that it was a common handset that had been seen before, rather than an actual criticism of the hands themselves. They were most similarly seen on last year's retro-modern release the SBDC051/3. I warmed to them enough to order the watch and in person I have actually been quite pleased with them on the wrist. I would have loved to have seen the beautiful handset from the 6159 or SLA025 on the 79, but if taken in isolation from the rest of the Prospex line the handset used works quite nicely.



















*Lume*










The hands, dial indices and bezel lume pip of the SPB079 are filled with Seiko lumibrite. Lumibrite has a pale green daylight colour and will grow green in the dark. Seiko divers are renowned for their brilliant lume and the 79 holds true to that lineage. The lume is excellent. It charges extremely quickly even in low or indirect light and will emit a brilliant initial blaze then gradually dim to a moderate glow that is visible all through the night. I can easily read the time in the morning with dark adjusted eyes with no intentional charging the evening before. The lume intensity is evenly applied on the hands and dial, however the lume pip is weaker initially and will fade more quickly.




























I have thought that Seiko's lumibrite and superluminova C3 were essentially the same thing but my experience with the 79s fantastic lume has changed that. The brilliant glow it shows in the short and long term seems to outstrip the quality C3 divers I have had. The indice lume plots are fairly large in surface area but as mentioned earlier they are housed in pretty shallow applied markers. In light of that, it is extremely impressive how well they glow compared to other quality watches with thicker applications of lume whether printed or in deeper applied index lume wells.










The lume is a joy to look at as it as frequently active and plays wonderfully with the silver elements on the dial and chapter ring. The lume intensity coupled with the highly legible dial and hands make the SPB079 the easiest watch I have to read in lowlight or dark conditions. Sometimes watches have brilliant lume but are then let down by the dial and hand layout which can make it messy or less legible than intended in the dark. The 79 stands out again here as a straightforward legible watch that could be easily read in any lighting situation.










Below is an elapsed time comparison to 3 other quality divers that use C3 lume; the Halios Seaforth, Magrette Regatarre and Omega SMP 2264. As you can see the 79 does very well in this company.























































*Crown*

A 7mm polished stainless-steel screw-down crown looks after the movement control duties for the SPB079. The crown is straight forward and practical in its execution. The grip is positive and threads smoothly in and out. With no crown guards and adequate size the crown is very easy to grasp and use. There is minimal wobble in the time setting position. The crown is unsigned just as on the 6159. Having a signed crown has become a way to show some character and attention to detail on most quality watches. I am ok with the plain crown as opposed to having the Seiko "S' or Prospex "X" engraved there. It keeps the attention on the beautifully polished and sculpted case sides.

*Water Resistance*










The "Diver's 200m" designation on the dial is a mark of the ISO (International Standards Organization) rating bestowed on the SPB079. ISO 6425 is a voluntary standard that a manufacturer can subject their watches to that includes, amongst other criteria, tests for water resistance, thermal shock, magnetic resistance, visibility, shock, corrosion and strap strength. Most dive watches do not have this designation and it shows Seiko's commitment to produce a capable watch that can meet the expectations of their professional naming. ISO Diver's 200m is a higher standard and should give confidence in and around the water to the wearer.





































200m is a great depth rating for practical use (especially with the ISO Diver's rating) and will provide substantial water resistance to see you through almost anything you can subject a watch to aquatically. There is a plethora of watches available with ratings of 500m and up into the thousands of meters, but aside from bragging rights the added water resistance of those watches would do very little for your practical use and will add noticeable thickness to a watch. I am personally happy with a 2 or 300m watch from a quality brand. It will provide ample protection without the added bulk.










*Movement*

Driving the SPB079 is Seiko's 6R15 movement. The 6R15 is a 23 jewel mid-range automatic movement from Seiko that beats at 21,600 bph. The lower beat rate helps translate to a strong 50-hour power reserve. While not as smooth as a more typical modern 28,800 rate movement, I don't find I really notice the slower beat rate as the second hand traces the dial of the 79. The advertised accuracy range is +25/-15 seconds per day. Hand-winding and hacking round out the functionality of the movement. Seiko is known for making tough movements and the 6R15 should deliver solid dependable performance over the life of the watch. My personal experience with the 6R15 has been very good. I had a Sumo with near perfect accuracy and the SPB079 is currently running well within spec at about +5 seconds per day. There can be variation with any mechanical movement but anecdotally it seems the 6R15 tends to preform within its specs or better.










*Strap*










The SPB079 comes on a silicone strap and along with its blue bezel that is what differentiates it from its black bezeled sibling on bracelet, the SPB077. The strap is a very high-quality silicone. It is smooth, soft, flexible and extremely comfortable. It isn't as sticky as many other silicone straps I have tried and it seems to attract lint and dust less too, though it will still pick up more than a natural rubber strap.



















The strap is 20mm at the lugs, flares out to 24 at the accordion section and then tapers back down to 20mm at the buckle. The strap is moderately thick at just under 4mm. It is quite long though at 140mm x 80mm. The strap is certainly designed and laid out as a diving strap to be used over a wetsuit. The accordion section deals with compression at depth and the length will accommodate a wetsuit comfortably. The flare out to 24mm seems unnecessary and out of place on the 79. If it was a straight 20mm strap with the accordion section it likely would have appealed to me more.



















The end of the strap has a round seiko diver tsunami logo embossed in it. Aside from being a neat detail, I have found it provides excellent grip when putting the watch on and off, easing some fears of the dreaded drop.

There is a single steel keeper branded with "Seiko". The keeper is sized perfectly to accept both parts of the strap without slack or undue tightness and is easy to use. One benefit I found with the keeper is that as it needs to sit around the side of my wrist it is much more comfortable than a rubber keeper as it very thin and doesn't press against my wrist bone. I suspected one keeper wouldn't do the job on such a long strap, but the friction is just right and there wasn't much sag between the buckle and the solitary keeper.










The buckle is substantial and well made. It has a brushed finish with polished sides and "Seiko" deeply engraved on it. It has an aggressive curve to hug the wrist nicely and wrap around the strap. The tang is solid and drilled through, not the cheaper and more commonly seen folded style. Despite its heft it is comfortable and visually balances the watch head.



















Before ordering I knew I would be replacing the strap ASAP. I found the accordion style strap too bulky visually and wanted to replace it with something sleeker. However, once I had it on my wrist i found it so incredibly comfortable that I have worn it much more than I expected as I await the replacement strap. The unapologetic diver aesthetic has also grown on me and it suites the watch well. I do still plan to replace the strap and I will update the review when I have some feedback in that department.




























EDIT: I received and installed a Scurfa rubber strap to try on the 79. Please go to post #80 in this thread for more pics and thoughts.




























*Wearability*










The SPB079 is extremely comfortable to wear. The curved case and soft silicone strap make it almost disappear on the wrist. I don't take notice of it from a comfort perspective and I really appreciate that.























































The inset bezel with a thin insert, compact dial and sculpted case all help the 79 to wear smaller than its 44mm diameter suggests. However, there is still enough presence there to appease larger wristed folk.



















I have a flatish 6.75-7" wrist and I find the 79 to be a great size for me even with the bulky and long stock strap onboard. It should be able to accommodate slightly smaller wrists than mine and also large wrists.










I did find getting the SPB079 under a cuff a challenge, akin to squeezing a reluctant octopus back into its lair. I would chalk that up more to the accordion bulk and texture of the stock strap though. The case sits fairly low to the wrist with some dome to the bezel, so I imagine on a bracelet or sleeker strap it should fit nicely under a cuff if needed.










The 79 is most definitely a casual and functional dive watch highlighted by the bold dial and hands, but there are enough polished and glossy elements to allow it to moonlight as a dress diver on occasion. I think with the addition of the OEM bracelet or a nice strap it could find its way into some dressy situations with ease.










But really the SPB079 would be most at home adventuring on and around the water. Preferably strapped to your sun-charred forearm decorated with a faded anchor tattoo, who's pale blue ink matches the bezel colour and gives hint to a rich and intriguing nautical past.










*Comparisons*

Below are some photos with similar sized watches for a size comparison. I have tried to keep things equal by having the tops of the watches on a similar horizontal plane.

Steinhart Ocean Titanium Premium - 43mm Bezel, 42mm Case



















Magrette Regattare 2011 LE - 44mm case



















Halios Seaforth - 41mm Bezel, 40mm case



















*Conclusion*










The Seiko SPB079 does an excellent job of echoing the brand's diving heritage while adding some modern materials and design. It boldly states that it is a functional Seiko diver while also making some concessions to comfort and style. It is a delicate balance to walk and I think Seiko did a great job. I personally felt that I needed a Seiko diver in my collection and the 79 is a great piece to fulfill that spot. It exudes character while also being straight forward and direct in its styling and purpose. This is a watch that would be perfectly capable spending months on a South Pacific dive boat as well as being used casually or at the office. It is definitely a very well-made watch and I am proud to wear it. To the wearer its quality is evident, yet it won't draw unwanted attention. If you want a well-made, unique, understated and versatile watch from a brand with real diving heritage, look no further than the Seiko SPB079.





































Thank you for taking the time to read this. Please let me know if you have any further questions or comments.
Cheers!

Boatswain























































PS - The broad flat lugs and sweeping curves of "The 1968 Automatic Diver's Modern Re-interpretation SPB077 and SPB079" remind me of the graceful and powerful Manta Ray. With some people taking exception to the "Baby MM (Marine Master)" and "MM200" monikers that are cropping up for this model, i would suggest Seiko Manta (Ray) if I had a vote for a name to create a standalone identity (added benefit of your hand not cramping up like it has got the bends whenever you have to type the name).




























And now some extra pics because you made it this far!


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊*

Excellent review....!!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: ?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*

Your well written and superbly photo'd reviews are always a pleasure to read and this one is no different. 
For anyone considering the purchase of a 79 or just casual observers you've provided an outstanding reference article.


----------



## Londonboy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊*

Boatswain, absolutely brilliant review

Thanks for taking the time to put all this together for the forum

A great looking watch too


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊*

Great review and excellent photos as always  Looks like this watch has a flatter sapphire crystal than the 051/053 model; those had more crystal-caused distortions:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: ?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*

Eddie, Marlowe, LondonBoy

Thank you so much for the kind and appreciative words! 

I was pretty excited about this one. Hopefully being a new release this will be helpful to others.

It seemed a bit more work this time around so hopefully it translates well. Perhaps it's that most of my recent reviews have been from smaller brands where getting direct answers about the watch is easier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊*

Excellent review, as always. Mine on bracelet says hello.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*



X2-Elijah said:


> Great review and excellent photos as always  Looks like this watch has a flatter sapphire crystal than the 051/053 model; those had more crystal-caused distortions:
> 
> View attachment 13348251


Thanks x2!

That's a beauty too. I almost got that one. Especially tempted by the blue dial. I preferred the round indices and case shape of the 79 though. I would be proud to own both like some lucky folks around here.

Yes, the 79 has a flatter crystal. I really like it as it is so clear.

I can't remember if it was you or not who recommended doing some macro shots for my next review, but I didn't get the gear in time for this review. I really wished I had as it would be great to capture some more detailed shots of the 79, especially the case and bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊*

Great review Boatswain....my 063 is back in the bracelet after flirting with several straps...great watch!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊*

Outstanding and epic review!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊*

Don't be afraid to get the 053. They make a very dynamic duo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: ?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*



Radar1 said:


> Don't be afraid to get the 053. They make a very dynamic duo.
> 
> View attachment 13348437


Thanks for the kind words on the review and the enabling !

If I had a bigger collection and bigger collection account I could see having them both. I did go back and forth a bit obviously settled on the 79.

For now I will stick to the 79 but perhaps keep a weather eye on the sale corner .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: ?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*



Maddog1970 said:


> Great review Boatswain....my 063 is back in the bracelet after flirting with several straps...great watch!
> 
> View attachment 13348421
> View attachment 13348425


Thank you kindly 

It does look great on the bracelet too that you have there. I imagine it changes the character of the watch a fair bit and pushes the dressier elements to the forefront.

I was wondering if the endlink design makes it wear longer on the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*



TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Outstanding and epic review!!


Cheers. I am glad you liked it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊*

Great write up and killer pics!


----------



## SSTOOTS (May 7, 2011)

*Re: ?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*

That's the finest watch review I think I've ever read!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: ?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*



SSTOOTS said:


> That's the finest watch review I think I've ever read!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's very kind of you to say. I try to answer any questions that a potential buyer or curious person would have. It's a challenge buying watches sight unseen. I have always appreciated the patient response of others to my constant demands for lume and wrist shots, so hopefully this is a way to give back to the community here. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSTOOTS (May 7, 2011)

*Re: ?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*

Sincere praise mate!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Epic review! Thanks for taking the time to put it together

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Czar Quanovan (Aug 19, 2010)

Great review and pics! Very helpful...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Epic review! Thanks for taking the time to put it together
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thanks a lot. 

I enjoy the process and with a watch like the 79 that I am excited about, it makes it go more quickly and feel worthwhile. I still don't know if I have found the smoothest system for putting it together in WUS yet. There are lots of hiccups to work through.

It does take time to be thorough and I have started to learn how to do reviews so as not to consume my family time too much. I very much underestimated the time needed on my earlier reviews. 

Mrs Boatswain thankfully is supportive. She reckons it's me being creative, which is important to her. Though she won't hesitate to let me know if I'm not prioritizing life the right way at given moment, which I appreciate as I can get a bit over-focused on a task. Especially a fun one like a watch review.

In fact she had the first test wear of the 79 and really likes the watch a lot and goes out of her way to say so. That's got to be worth something .










That pic in fact shows how well it wears, even on a smaller wrist and I think she's just holding there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Czar Quanovan said:


> Great review and pics! Very helpful...


Thanks Czar!

Are you thinking of getting one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seriously though, you did a great job with your writing & photos
I give it an A+


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Just had to leave a like before reading the review.
The pictures you take and the amount of detail you put into these reviews is incredible.


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fantastic review and truly excellent photos. First review I have you do, and it is impresive.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

This has to be the most detailed review I've ever read, wouldn't be out of place on the so called professional watch blogs. Impressive job!!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

twintop said:


> This has to be the most detailed review I've ever read, wouldn't be out of place on the so called professional watch blogs. Impressive job!!!!


Thanks Twintop and confused one.

I have had a back and forth with one of the bigger blogs and ultimately it doesn't look like it will lead to anything. But actually that's fine, through that conversation I realized there would be a lot of editorial overview and editing that would happen. In a nutshell it would likely get chopped down to the brief reviews we see most often. Those are good and super useful, I read them all the time. I get it from their side too, keep it short simple and in a consistent style with their content. 
However sometimes you just want more and I hope that's a what I can offer. I recognize my reviews are long and quite likely more than a lot of people would want to wade through, but for those that are interested hopefully there is at least one new nugget in there.

Also have talked to some brand owners and they like the idea of their products being reviewed on multiple sizes and style outlets, makes sense from their perspective too.

So I think I will keep plugging away here at WUS , though I am tiny bit tempted to consolidate my reviews onto a website one day. This is where I spend my time and where I want to contribute.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Stellar review, thank you.

One thing I'm real curious about is this A versus B stock. Hadn't really heard of that before and wonder if there's actually anything to it, or if it's just AD-speak that makes it sound like you should always go through them because they get the good stuff while gray market gets sub-par quality pieces, when in reality Seiko wouldn't put something out that didn't meet their standards.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Boatswain --- Thanks for the incredible review and photos. It's a great read. |> |> |> |>

I am considering the SPB077 (black dial on bracelet).


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Boatswain --- Thanks for the incredible review and photos. It's a great read. |> |> |> |>
> 
> I am considering the SPB077 (black dial on bracelet).


Lovely watches, Dave. It will wear a little smaller than spec for sure.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Duplicate post - sorry


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smittythepig said:


> Stellar review, thank you.
> 
> One thing I'm real curious about is this A versus B stock. Hadn't really heard of that before and wonder if there's actually anything to it, or if it's just AD-speak that makes it sound like you should always go through them because they get the good stuff while gray market gets sub-par quality pieces, when in reality Seiko wouldn't put something out that didn't meet their standards.


It's the only time I have heard of it so it's hard to say how true it is or how great the difference between A and B may be.

I suppose with the volume of pieces Seiko produces it is possible. It's not what I would do as a company, I would always want the best and only the best out there with my name on it.

I and I am sure others hear have read of watches especially with misalignment being sent back to seiko only to be told it meets their criteria. So it's possible they have a wide margin (compared to perfection)of what they deem acceptable and then divided that up into 2 or more grades.

Curious is all, so I thought I should pass that nugget on. But if that is the only time anyone has heard of it may not be true. Though it sounded very plausible in talking with the AD. Many of you here are much more steeped in seiko than I am.

The good news is that there seems to be minimal issues with this model so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> Boatswain --- Thanks for the incredible review and photos. It's a great read. |> |> |> |>
> 
> I am considering the SPB077 (black dial on bracelet).


Much appreciated Demo 

I have to state that your excellent photos have always inspired me. I love seeing your posts. Keep setting that bar high for us!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Holy freakin’ Moses that is one serious review. Great job. I know you love that watch. It really shows.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

If only the dial color matched the bezel. Lovely review of a great looking watch. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> If only the dial color matched the bezel. Lovely review of a great looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I agree. A blue dialed variant would be .

I think there is a limited edition coming out with a blue dial but I don't know much about it.










Hard to tell if it is a gradient or sunburst dial. I forget what the model designation is but perhaps I can dig it up.

It's hard to tell with seiko stock photos but I guess that is a black bezel paired with a blue dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

Awesome pics!!!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

whosam said:


> Awesome pics!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Thanks whosam.

It's helpful that the 79 is such a photogenic watch.

Here are some fresh ones from tonight.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

*Re: Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review :Deep Dive on a Tribute to the 6159*



boatswain said:


> Thanks whosam.
> 
> It's helpful that the 79 is such a photogenic watch.
> 
> ...


Really nicely done with the pics - I think I'll need a Seiko diver in my life soon 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

Ugh... so tempted by your review...

If only I had the black bay "noir" rather than blue then I could better justify getting this blue bezel black dial piece (the SPB077 isn't as alluring to me). In any case will go try it out in a local shop once it's available and will see how it goes


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry for the temptation. 

That black bay blue is a nice nice piece.

Hard to say without seeing them side by side but I imagine they would feel different with the steady blue aluminum insert in the black bay vs the glossy dynamic insert in the 79. That would be a fun comparison. I was just thinking of going to an AD to look at that Tudor this afternoon actually.

I always end up with bold, simple dark dialed divers even when I try to change up my collection. It always regresses to the mean of what I really like. I have a hard time getting variety to stay in my collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Couple new pics from today.

I think one reason the case is so comfortable is the heavily undercut case side bevels. As you bend your wrist there is no hard edge to dig in.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to do this. Always enjoy your reviews/photos!


----------



## luxury554 (Mar 30, 2018)

Fantastic


----------



## sdotlow (Jul 15, 2018)

Amazing photos and review. Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot Sdotlow, luxury and watchfan.

I am glad you enjoyed it. Let me know if you need anything further 

My replacement strap is almost here. I have grown so used to the stock one on there that I am preparing myself in case I am shocked that I like the stock more Than the replacement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: ?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*



boatswain said:


> Eddie, Marlowe, LondonBoy
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind and appreciative words!
> 
> ...


You are welcome! true is, I haven't been so taking by a Seiko in a while.....;-)


----------



## sdotlow (Jul 15, 2018)

Something about the shade of blue on the bezel and the black on the dial that rubs me wrong. The sbdc053 shades of blue did the same. I respect seiko but am struggling to find one that I find appealing.

Maybe I just need to go in to an AD and try some on.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sdotlow said:


> Something about the shade of blue on the bezel and the black on the dial that rubs me wrong. The sbdc053 shades of blue did the same. I respect seiko but am struggling to find one that I find appealing.
> 
> Maybe I just need to go in to an AD and try some on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I wondered if the dial and bezel blue being different would bother me on the 53. That's one reason I preferred the 63/79. It's certainly different and I can appreciate if the blue bezel isn't for everyone.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow (Jul 15, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I wondered if the dial and bezel blue being different would bother me on the 53. That's one reason I preferred the 63/79. It's certainly different and I can appreciate if the blue bezel isn't for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see photos like these that make me think I could wear it, and then I see others where I cringe. I guess I'm lucky I can go view at an AD. I've been contemplating an Avidiver and a Lume-Tec but photos and videos can be tricky.

Thanks again for the great review and photos


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sdotlow said:


> I see photos like these that make me think I could wear it, and then I see others where I cringe. I guess I'm lucky I can go view at an AD. I've been contemplating an Avidiver and a Lume-Tec but photos and videos can be tricky.
> 
> Thanks again for the great review and photos


No sweat. Viewing at an AD is a good idea.

I have an Avidiver too so let me know if you want any pics or thoughts on that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome review and fantastic photos


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Excellent review! I had a 053 last year, and I really enjoy this price point from Seiko, as it hits a sweet spot of quality vs price for me personally. Sounds like the bezel action is similar to the 053, so that is a big plus. Like you, I could stand to see Seiko utilize a different hand set, but I'm sure I'll check out a black one at some point, or perhaps the rumored blue dial one. 
Thanks for the review! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Excellent review! I had a 053 last year, and I really enjoy this price point from Seiko, as it hits a sweet spot of quality vs price for me personally. Sounds like the bezel action is similar to the 053, so that is a big plus. Like you, I could stand to see Seiko utilize a different hand set, but I'm sure I'll check out a black one at some point, or perhaps the rumored blue dial one.
> Thanks for the review!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks James and Sabeking.

Sounds like you sold your 53?

I am definitely ok with the handset now. As I said in the review it does suite the watch well...just not as well as the SLA025 handset would or something different perhaps.

It does come across as a bit lazy to trot out the same handset across so many models. Perhaps seiko legitimately thinks it creates some kind of unity across the Prospex range but my guess is it's just plain cheaper to have a factory pumping out the same hands. I suppose some brands often use the same style hands across multiple models, but that is often when there is long standing history and heritage associated with them. Think Rolex's Mercedes hands for one.

I know a would like them a bit more if they were unique to the model. But on the wrist I am not negatively distracted by the hands in the slightest.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

Great review, impressed with your follow up on responses. 
It’s really helpful for those who can not physically see watch before buying.
Regards 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ibrar said:


> Great review, impressed with your follow up on responses.
> It's really helpful for those who can not physically see watch before buying.
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Ibrar, i appreciate the encouragement.

I have found that most watches i am interested in buying i have no chance to see and try on before spending the money. Its a big challenge and i know i have sometimes made mistakes or been disappointed with a watch once it arrives. In that light i always appreciate other peoples reviews, impressions, pictures and thoughts. My main goal is to help others in the same position, so it makes me happy to hear that you found the review helpful in that area.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I ordered the SBDC063 yesterday but read this review only today. I’m doubled-down and doubled-over with excitement now.

This review is incredibly thorough and wonderfully thoughtful!

I love the blue bezel and am thankful they kept the dial black.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Thanks Ibrar, i appreciate the encouragement.
> 
> I have found that most watches i am interested in buying i have no chance to see and try on before spending the money. Its a big challenge and i know i have sometimes made mistakes or been disappointed with a watch once it arrives. In that light i always appreciate other peoples reviews, impressions, pictures and thoughts. My main goal is to help others in the same position, so it makes me happy to hear that you found the review helpful in that area.


Wow... the much anticipated review is out, and quite the tour de force! Given that I desperately need another dive watch (not), this has sealed the deal on my next Seiko :- )

Re buying without trying on, I have actually never bought a watch that I have first seen / tried on in person. Part of this is just that my watch-lust is still young, part is because many of the watches I like don't have retail presences, but also in many ways I actually prefer the relaxed and methodical approach that can be taken doing research online etc. vs the time and emotional pressures of trying on watches in a store.

For making informed choices w/o actually handling the watch, the look & specs matter, as do previous experiences with similar watches and a well-developed sense of preferences. But beyond this, thoughtful reviews like this one, from someone who's judgement you trust, are invaluable. So thanks! :- )


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

powerband said:


> I ordered the SBDC063 yesterday but read this review only today. I'm doubled-down and doubled-over with excitement now.
> 
> This review is incredibly thorough and wonderfully thoughtful!
> 
> ...


Thanks powerband 

Congratulations on your order and I am glad this review was helpful and affirming for you.

Let us know what you think when it comes in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

This would be nice in a non 2004 Invicta size. 40mm would be sweet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Wow... the much anticipated review is out, and quite the tour de force! Given that I desperately need another dive watch (not), this has sealed the deal on my next Seiko :- )
> 
> Re buying without trying on, I have actually never bought a watch that I have first seen / tried on in person. Part of this is just that my watch-lust is still young, part is because many of the watches I like don't have retail presences, but also in many ways I actually prefer the relaxed and methodical approach that can be taken doing research online etc. vs the time and emotional pressures of trying on watches in a store.
> 
> For making informed choices w/o actually handling the watch, the look & specs matter, as do previous experiences with similar watches and a well-developed sense of preferences. But beyond this, thoughtful reviews like this one, from someone who's judgement you trust, are invaluable. So thanks! :- )


W&W, much appreciated.  
I am glad you liked it.

You know you may be right. I am much more comfortable purchasing without physical experience now as I have learned a lot and echo the criteria you shared above for making a purchase decision.

There is an element of "the thrill of the hunt" too I think for some of us. I know I get caught up in and enjoy researching a watch to see if I want to purchase it. But I have to be careful. I have had good success and been pleased with my choices doing that, but I have also ended up with pieces that stayed only a little while and once or twice had to shake my head, slap myself and walk away from ordering something that really would have been a poor decision for me.

There are so many great pieces out there beyond what we can find locally in stores.

Interestingly I started my WIS/WUS journey because I was tired of going through an endless cycle of the over priced low end seiko and citizen watches (with the occasional fossil) that I could find nearbye. I wanted something different. Now here we are with my latest purchase ending up being a seiko. Full circle. However, I have learned a lot and have a greater appreciation now for seiko automatic divers. Are they the be all and end all...? No, but they have a place in my collection. I also doubt the 79 would ever have appeared in the small scale store that sells Seikos nearbye and if it did somehow the price would have been ludicrous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DiverBob said:


> This would be nice in a non 2004 Invicta size. 40mm would be sweet.


I thought the same initially when I first saw the 63/79. Too big at 44mm.

Perhaps it would be better a mm or two smaller though, you're right.

With the bezel being 41mm, I would say that that is how it feels on the wrist. I personally don't notice the extra 3mm in case flair.

40mm is my sweet spot for watches too and after some research I thought that this was worth a shot that it would not wear too big.

Here's a pic with my RLT75, which is essentially a sub clone case. 
The RLT bezel is 40.46mm and the SPB079 bezel is 40.9mm










Is the 79 a small watch? No. 
But it is smaller than specs may indicate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The RLT has a minute track that’s thick and reaches deeper into the dial, therefore is optically smaller than your 79, but if you cover the dial of both watches and look at only the rest (bezels), they appear the same size. To me, the RLT crowds the dial while your 79 enjoys a pleasing, expansive real estate.

Thanks for the comparison!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

powerband said:


> The RLT has a minute track that's thick and reaches deeper into the dial, therefore is optically smaller than your 79, but if you cover the dial of both watches and look at only the rest (bezels), they appear the same size. To me, the RLT crowds the dial while your 79 enjoys a pleasing, expansive real estate.
> 
> Thanks for the comparison!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. The RLT has a steep plain steel chapter ring as well that pushes the apparent dial radius smaller. It's a great daily beater but the dial layout isn't my favourite. But case and bezel size wise they are surprisingly similar despite the extreme spec difference.

The comparison I did with the Halios Seaforth was also similar in terms of dial and size even though the 79 has thicker lugs.










I could also take more pics to compare with the Seaforth as it's 41mm if anyone is interested.

I much prefer open looking dials too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

boatswain said:


> I agree. The RLT has a steep plain steel chapter ring as well that pushes the apparent dial radius smaller. It's a great daily beater but the dial layout isn't my favourite. But case and bezel size wise they are surprisingly similar despite the extreme spec difference.
> 
> The comparison I did with the Halios Seaforth was also similar in terms of dial and size even though the 79 has thicker lugs.
> 
> ...


I am grateful you did a comparison with the Seaforth because I had one previously-it fit my wrist well, which means the incoming SBDC063 shall should fit me well, too!

Yes, at your next convenience, I'd love to see more comparison pics between your 79 and the Seaforth. Thanks for an awesome thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

powerband said:


> I am grateful you did a comparison with the Seaforth because I had one previously-it fit my wrist well, which means the incoming SBDC063 shall should fit me well, too!
> 
> Yes, at your next convenience, I'd love to see more comparison pics between your 79 and the Seaforth. Thanks for an awesome thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem. Here are some quick comparison pics. I choose my sapphire bezeled Seaforth as I think it wears larger than the steel bezelled version and is a more equal comparison to the dark bezeled 79. Let me know if you need other specific angles.





































I raised the Seaforth up a bit in this one so the bezel tops were roughly equal for the dial in comparison above. 



































































































Hope that helps!

Don't be afraid to ask for anything else. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Absolutely helpful! A million thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

@boatswain if you can dig up a wristshot of the sumo you had can you please put it here at some point. Thanks!!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> @boatswain if you can dig up a wristshot of the sumo you had can you please put it here at some point. Thanks!!!!


Tough sleuthing, but let me see what I can do. I should be able to find one.

I think it would be a good comparison. I don't think the 79 and sumo would wear to differently, except the 79 will have shorter lugs.

I'll be back...going deep into WUS history...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spazthecat (Feb 28, 2012)

powerband said:


> Absolutely helpful! A million


I second that! I soo want that Seiko but was afraid it would wear too large. Based on your pics, I'd say that won't be a problem!

Now, how can I sneak this past my wife??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

spazthecat said:


> Now, how can I sneak this past my wife??


That I can't help you with .

Honesty is always the best policy in the long (and short run). I may be spoiled by an oddly supportive wife though.

Sell a less worn piece off to make room and justify a new purchase?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> @boatswain if you can dig up a wristshot of the sumo you had can you please put it here at some point. Thanks!!!!


Ok here's all I found of the sumo. Looks like I didn't post about it as much as I thought. 
From pics it appears they wear very similarly. The lugs are longer on the sumo but they swoop down to hug the wrist so well they are diminished. The 79 has flatter lugs but they curve down pretty well themselves.

I would say if a sumo works for you a SPB079 will work.





































It would be good to see a side by side with the sumo. I'm sure someone around here has both.














































Hope that helps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

boatswain said:


> That I can't help you with .
> 
> I may be spoiled by an oddly supportive wife though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most people aren't lucky to have a wife who volunteers to try on her husband's new watch and then lets him take pics! (My wife celebrates my new watch with an eye-roll.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

@boatswain Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The Sumo wears bigger, considerably. It’s about the same height, but it takes up a lot of real estate.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Right, the lugs and bezel on Sumo are thicker making it appear larger.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

powerband said:


> Most people aren't lucky to have a wife who volunteers to try on her husband's new watch and then lets him take pics! (My wife celebrates my new watch with an eye-roll.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed I am very lucky! Though I push the watch talk limits myself too often.

I mentioned this discussion and Mrs Boatswain was keen to take some more photos of the 79. It's one of her favourite watches I have.

I also thought it may give another size perspective that could be helpful. Mrs B has a 6.5" wrist. I think the stock strap is definitely too much on a wrist that size but perhaps it would work better with a slimmer strap or bracelet.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> The Sumo wears bigger, considerably. It's about the same height, but it takes up a lot of real estate.




The 79 does feel smaller and more balanced than the sumo but it's been over a year since I had mine. Thanks for the opinion. Helpful.

Do you have a sumo for any side by side pics? I am curious now about how they compare.

The 20mm lug width seems more natural on the 79 compared to the sumo too. I also only had my sumo on bracelet due to the huge lug gap the sumo has and I don't think the crafter blue straps were popular yet then. I imagine the 79 wears a bit smaller on a strap compared to the bracelet option but that's just a guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

boatswain said:


> The 79 does feel smaller and more balanced than the sumo but it's been over a year since I had mine. Thanks for the opinion. Helpful.
> 
> Do you have a sumo for any side by side pics? I am curious now about how they compare.
> 
> ...


I don't have one to compare. I've owned three and the Sumo seems wider and longer.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Replacement strap arrived today.

Scurfa Rubber from ToxicNATOs.



















First impression of the strap itself are great. It is a high quality soft rubber. Feels almost as nice as the BIWI strap that came with the recent HALIOS Seaforth. It is very flexible and non scented.



















I choose the Scurfa strap as it is a 20/20 non tapering strap. I think a strap tapering down to 18mm would feel to small on the SPB079. 
I also thought the beveled edges would tie in to the case shape nicely without being too distracting.










As I said in the main review post, while very comfortable the stock strap is a bit bulky and long. The Scurfa strap is shorter and thinner. Without the accordion sections and flare out to 24mm it is noticeably slimmer on the wrist especially at the lugs.














































The Scurfa strap sits a bit smaller and lower between the lugs, but there is almost no gap. The spring bar position is fairly low down due I think to where the drilled lugs needed to be placed in relation to the case edge bevel. It looks OK and the stock strap also didn't fully fill the space either. I think the 79 could take a large thick strap easily and look great. If I had a 20mm isofrane I would definitely try it out. Probably a good pairing.



















I used slimFAT bars from ToxicNATOs as they have the needed thick tips but a smaller body to fit into a standard strap easily. I probably could have forced the seiko fat bats into the Scurfa strap if needed but didn't bother. Also interesting is that the stock strap's spring bar hole is lined with a metal tube. That likely makes it stronger and prevents the sticky strap from accidentally grabbing the spring bar and pulling it out. That has happened to me before with a silicone strap sadly.




























Overall the Scurfa strap meets its goal of making the 79 wear a bit slimmer. Though it isn't quite as comfortable as the stock strap but still very good. I must admit it's a bit of a change going from the more sporty and aggressive seiko strap to the sleeker Scurfa. I'll wear it on the Scurfa for a while and see if it sticks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

@boatswain - How's the thickness of the scurfa compare to the BIWI strap? Super sharp pictures btw, I like that combo!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Stock looks better in my opinion. Still looks good either way.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Super review B. 
Let Mrs. B know that in the opinion of this WIS, between the two of you, she has the better looking wrist. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

powerband said:


> I ordered the SBDC063 yesterday but read this review only today. I'm doubled-down and doubled-over with excitement now.
> 
> This review is incredibly thorough and wonderfully thoughtful!
> 
> ...


I agree he does a great job and I seem to share his tastes so I seem to follow him into some watches, I'm waiting for a incoming then I'm deciding between this and the 053.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Congrats on a nice watch and a great review. I love how these Seiko divers look, but wish they made them 40mm. I read the whole thread and know you feel it wears like a 41, but I still feel it would be too big for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> @boatswain - How's the thickness of the scurfa compare to the BIWI strap? Super sharp pictures btw, I like that combo!


Thanks. It was what I envisioned prior to purchase. While the overall look is sleeker, it does make the watch head appear a bit bigger without the bulk of the stock strap balancing it.

Scurfa is

5.21mm thick at the spring bar hole

3mm thick along the full length (that's from the bottom of the underside outer ridge to the thickest part in the center of the strap. )

HALIOS/BIWi is

4.5mm thick at spring bar hole

2.5mm thick at buckle tang holes tapering to 2mm at the tail end (that's from the bottom of the underside outer ridge to the thickest part in the center of the strap. A bit harder to measure due to the more subtle concavity on the Biwi )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Thanks. It was what I envisioned prior to purchase. While the overall look is sleeker, it does make the watch head appear a bit bigger without the bulk of the stock strap balancing it.
> 
> Scurfa is
> 
> ...


Gotcha, thanks for the comparison. I've been hunting for a rubber strap for the Oceanking since I don't want to plunk down $225 for the Monta one. Maybe a Hirsch pure Or I'll just wear it on the biwi. Decisions decisions. Sorry for the brief thread hijack!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Boatswain, your far-away pictures (below) gives this watch a truer size dimension. It looks great on your wrist, no matter which strap you use.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> Super review B.
> Let Mrs. B know that in the opinion of this WIS, between the two of you, she has the better looking wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks P!

Mrs Boatswain agrees with you. 










If anyone is going to be a wrist model around here it's her. 

Also we may have a problem brewing...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Gotcha, thanks for the comparison. I've been hunting for a rubber strap for the Oceanking since I don't want to plunk down $225 for the Monta one. Maybe a Hirsch pure Or I'll just wear it on the biwi. Decisions decisions. Sorry for the brief thread hijack!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem 

That's a good topic too. I think all of those would be good choices. The Scurfa would be a good value buy for the OK and would likely suit it well being a bit more robust looking than the Biwi with a little more character. I may actually try the Scurfa strap on a Seaforth too at some point as I reckon that watch also looks good with a 20/20 strap like a NATO. But if you have the Biwi already it's probably best to start there and then decide if the hirsch or Scurfa are worthwhile. When the time comes if you remind me I can throw the Scurfa on the OK for you to check it out.

It's always fun hunting for straps while waiting on a preorder. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

As for an aftermarket strap fitting the lugs and case snuggly, I’ll bet that CrafterBlue is on the ball as we discuss this!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> I agree he does a great job and I seem to share his tastes so I seem to follow him into some watches, I'm waiting for a incoming then I'm deciding between this and the 053.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It always a nice feeling to know someone is as crazy as you are. It's fun and interesting to find someone with the same tastes...though dangerous 

Good luck choosing between the 79/63 and the 53.
I originally was planning on getting a 53 then in my research stumbled on the 63 and well...you know the rest!

Both great watches and initially they seemed very similar but on digging in there were some differences that tipped me towards the 79. Mostly it was case design, wearing smaller than the ironically smaller 53 and the indice shapes and their effect on the dials negative space. I really like the 53 but I also realized I had a lot of baton marker watches in the collection.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

powerband said:


> As for an aftermarket strap fitting the lugs and case snuggly, I'll bet that CrafterBlue is on the ball as we discuss this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I emailed crafter blue a while back and they said they have no immediate plans with it being a new release but if this model gets popular they will look into it.

I think a fitted crafter blue would be pretty sharp on the 79.

Start the petition...!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

boatswain said:


> I emailed crafter blue a while back and they said they have no immediate plans with it being a new release but if this model gets popular they will look into it.
> 
> I think a fitted crafter blue would be pretty sharp on the 79.
> 
> ...


I'll email CrafterBlue also. That will make it at least two requests. It's a start!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Boatswain, that is one heck of a review! Really nicely done and appreciate the detailed information. It is good to read that you settled on the 079 as I know you had your eyes also on the 053. 

Enjoy wearing this beautiful timepiece.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Thanks P!
> 
> Mrs Boatswain agrees with you.
> 
> ...


HAHA!!! Remember...happy wife, happy life!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Getting a little more used to the Scurfa strap already. Maybe I'll see if I can get it under a shirt cuff now.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review :Deep Dive on a Tribute to the 6159*



boatswain said:


> Thanks James and Sabeking.
> 
> Sounds like you sold your 53?
> 
> ...


Yes, I did sell my 053. Lovely watch, but it is hard to keep my attention, as it is a standard model (I could always buy another). 
On the hands, I guess I can see what seiko is doing using the same hands across multiple watches. They have done this before with Monster hands, Sumo hand, etc. I look forward to what's next after the "New Tuna" hands we have here. 
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

WOW - that is an extraordinary review !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Simon said:


> WOW - that is an extraordinary review !


Thanks Simon 



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊*

This was a concise and truly enjoyable review. I'm in awe of the quality and sheer number of photographs you provided to us. I already knew I wanted this watch, but you cinched it for me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊*



P. Ortiz said:


> This was a concise and truly enjoyable review. I'm in awe of the quality and sheer number of photographs you provided to us. I already knew I wanted this watch, but you cinched it for me.


Thank you very much P! You are most welcome.

Congrats on your decision and if you need anything else please let me know!


----------



## exilio (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊*



boatswain said:


> Thank you very much P! You are most welcome.
> 
> Congrats on your decision and if you need anything else please let me know!


Damn you, Boatswain....ordered mine from Seiyajapan...great article, phenomenal photos. Really. Thanks, buddy. While not my "grail" watch this will be my most expensive watch ever.


----------



## exilio (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊*



boatswain said:


> Thank you very much P! You are most welcome.
> 
> Congrats on your decision and if you need anything else please let me know!


Damn you, Boatswain....ordered mine from Seiyajapan...great article, phenomenal photos. Really. Thanks, buddy. While not my "grail" watch this will be my most expensive watch ever.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: ?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*



exilio said:


> Damn you, Boatswain....ordered mine from Seiyajapan...great article, phenomenal photos. Really. Thanks, buddy. While not my "grail" watch this will be my most expensive watch ever.


Congratulations!

And sorry (your welcome?) for the enabling.

I really hope you enjoy it. Let us know what you think when it arrives.

Thanks for the kind words about the review too.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## simsky_36 (Sep 24, 2018)

The profile of the watch case make it very extremely for most occasions. Could double-up as an office and weekend watch. Wears fine on my wrist (6.5 inch).


----------



## simsky_36 (Sep 24, 2018)

The profile of the watch case make it very extremely for most occasions. Could double-up as an office and weekend watch. Wears fine on my wrist (6.5 inch).

View attachment 13503933


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

That might be the most complete review I have read. Wonderful pics as well. Must have missed this model when it came out.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> That might be the most complete review I have read. Wonderful pics as well. Must have missed this model when it came out.


Thank you!

I stumbled across it when looking for a sbdc053 and my interest grew...

@boatswainwatches


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

anyone have this on something other that stock bracelet or strap? Looking for some options.

I bought the rubber strap version and while its really nice, I find its quite long and really thick.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jivetkr said:


> anyone have this on something other that stock bracelet or strap? Looking for some options.
> 
> I bought the rubber strap version and while its really nice, I find its quite long and really thick.


I have mine on Scurfa rubber now and love it. At thinner and shorter. An isofrane style strap could look good too I think.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

That does look nice.

Im hoping crafter blue or someone else comes out with a fitted strap for this.

I tried looking for a nice strap with a ratcheting clasp but couldn't find one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jivetkr said:


> That does look nice.
> 
> Im hoping crafter blue or someone else comes out with a fitted strap for this.
> 
> I tried looking for a nice strap with a ratcheting clasp but couldn't find one.


Crafted blue would be great. When I asked they said they may make one if it becomes popular.



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## exilio (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: ?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*



boatswain said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> And sorry (your welcome?) for the enabling.
> 
> ...


It is often said that "the pictures don't do it justice", but Boatswain's photos indeed paint an accurate picture of how mesmerizing this watch is.

This is hard to articulate. But the best way I can explain is that you know that feeling when you buy a car, and you park it somewhere, and when you walk away you have to look back. You can't help yourself, you just have to look back! And while these are just "things", these are meant to be things of beauty and appreciated as such.

This watch has MEGA look back factor!

I own several Seiko watches, most automatic, none as expensive as this watch. This watch is not super expensive but the most I have ever paid for a watch, besides my latest Apple Watch 4. But I LOVE looking at the Seiko. The Apple watch is more about function. This Seiko is sexy. It is bold. It has character. I love wearing it and looking at it.

The many things I love: The hour markers have this great gleam to them. The The alignment looks good to me. The band is very very comfortable. The bezel's color is a thing of beauty. It is the perfect color to balance out the stainless steel of the case and black of the rubber strap. While the watch has presence, it is at the same time elegant.

The only thing I'm not a fan of: The Bezel is a bit tough to turn. This could be by design, but I have heard people talk about how smooth it is to turn. That was not my experience.

The one thing I wish it had: Some texture or design for the face.

Overall: If you are looking to go to the next level of Seiko divers, but unsure about the price, go for it. You won't regret it. If you are one of those that doesn't bat an eye at paying Marinemaster prices, get this one as a "beater". But who would want to beat such an attractive tool watch?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: ?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*



exilio said:


> It is often said that "the pictures don't do it justice", but Boatswain's photos indeed paint an accurate picture of how mesmerizing this watch is.
> 
> This is hard to articulate. But the best way I can explain is that you know that feeling when you buy a car, and you park it somewhere, and when you walk away you have to look back. You can't help yourself, you just have to look back! And while these are just "things", these are meant to be things of beauty and appreciated as such.
> 
> ...


Well said!

I love "the look-back factor"! great phrase and description


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SPB079 



























@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome and helpful review. Thanks.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Great review!! Reading it after owning the watch for about a week has given me even more appreciation for it. This may be, dare I say, one of the best watches seiko has come out with lately. All the details come together to create a mature timeless design.

I have the 061 and wanted to try a rubber strap on it so I have he Uncle Seiko waffle v2 on the way, we will see how it looks. I have an oris diver 65 and I LOVE the tropic strap it came on and considered grabbing one of those, but I think it's a bit too thin for this watch.

It's also worth mentioning that the bracelet is fantastic, nice angular center sections to the links; with crisp sharp finishing on the end links.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Guys! Glad you enjoyed the read


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Thank you Boatswain for the review. I purchase this watch about a month, your review and pictures were very helpful. Now I really love to wear it and It's become one of the favorite Seiko from my collection. Before I purchase it I was so worry for the seize and its really incredible how it really melts on your wrist. It just doesn't seen as big as it really is.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

pochitoski said:


> Thank you Boatswain for the review. I purchase this watch about a month, your review and pictures were very helpful. Now I really love to wear it and It's become one of the favorite Seiko from my collection. Before I purchase it I was so worry for the seize and its really incredible how it really melts on your wrist. It just doesn't seen as big as it really is.


Thanks! And congratulations!

I am glad you like it and the review helped. The size really is much better than it seems and so comfortable.

Enjoy yours a lot and please feel free to share any pictures


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

You really got me hooked to the SPB Boatswain! Really nice review, lots of details etc.
I got my 061/077 recently and just ordered the same Scurfa strap, because it looks really good!

Any more straps you tried?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

maharijn said:


> You really got me hooked to the SPB Boatswain! Really nice review, lots of details etc.
> I got my 061/077 recently and just ordered the same Scurfa strap, because it looks really good!
> 
> Any more straps you tried?


Thanks so much. I'm glad it was helpful.

I have just tried the stock strap and the Scurfa. It's spent most of its time on the Scurfa.

I would really like to try it on a black isofrane style strap too one day. I think that would look good.


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

boatswain said:


> maharijn said:
> 
> 
> > You really got me hooked to the SPB Boatswain! Really nice review, lots of details etc.
> ...


I've ordered a Boralis strap which is isofrane-ish. I will post a picture when the strap arrives!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

maharijn said:


> I've ordered a Boralis strap which is isofrane-ish. I will post a picture when the strap arrives!


Oh that's great!

I have been waiting to see it on one!

Please share pics when you have it on.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks for such a great review! I've read this thread toooo many times now and I'm typically not a fan of blue on watches (or blue in general really) and yet I can't stop lusting for the 063. I think it would make and amazing summer watch (if that's a thing) with the way the light plays on that blue bezel but I'm worried that the 063 won't be as versatile as black on the 061. I feel like the "smart" choice for me would be the 061 because I tend to wear my SKX007 on an OD Green (among 7 or 8 other colours) Nato quite often and worry that the blue bezel wouldn't look as good on more military inspired straps. 

Without trying to hijack this thread (I'll probably double post this in the "official" thread as well), to the owners of the 061 and 063 do you feel the 063 is just as versatile? I'd hate to pick up a 061 and regret not getting a 063 but I'd hate more to buy the 063 and still be wearing the 007 all the time because it goes with more of my wardrobe. Help!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

You are very welcome!

First off, no wrong answer or choice the 61 or 63 would both be great.

In terms of the 63/79 I think it is pretty versatile. The blue bezel is quite dark most of the time until it catches the light just right for that flash of blue.

The all black 61 will of course be more versatile by its nature, so really its a matter of if you want to see that fun flash of blue now and then.

Hope that helps!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> First off, no wrong answer or choice the 61 or 63 would both be great.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the reply! I love the way your pics capture the bezel so well and the watch just looks so good in summery/tropical environments. I think you're doing a better job selling me on this watch than Seiko is! :-d


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I tried a bunch of straps on today (should have taken pictures but I didn't...)

The end result is that due to the lug holes being quite low and far out it looks best with a strap that is rather thick at the lug ends.

I tried perlon. Nope.

I tried a nato. Nope.

I tried a tropic rubber. Close but nope.

And...back to the Scurfa rubber.

I liked the way the tall sides of the tropic looked, makes me think again that isofrane style will be a winner. They are usually quite thick but that will likely work well with this case.

I may also give the stock rubber another go when it's warmer out and I don't have to wrestle the bulk of it under sleeves and cuffs.


----------



## tapsa911 (Jun 25, 2007)

A great review and oustanding photos!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tapsa911 said:


> A great review and oustanding photos!


Thanks so much. I'm glad it was enjoyable.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> @boatswainwatches


Once again mate, a thoroughly enjoyable and objective review with brilliant pictures to accompany...

All the best mate
Dave


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Once again mate, a thoroughly enjoyable and objective review with brilliant pictures to accompany...
> 
> All the best mate
> Dave


Thanks Dave

I always appreciate your positive attitude and encouragement around the forum. 

See you over yonder with the dogs...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

'79 on for today.

Man do I love that bezel. Just the right hit of colour. Love too how it varies.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Is it just me or does SPB083/SBDC065 “Great Blue Hole edition” need the blue bezel insert from this SPB079/SBDC063?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Is it just me or does SPB083/SBDC065 "Great Blue Hole edition" need the blue bezel insert from this SPB079/SBDC063?


I love that one 

Hard to say if it would be too much blue?

It would look great though I'm sure.

The black works as well.


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

I have the SBDC 063 on bracelet for a week now and is amazing. The movement is +4 s per day. Build quality is at a very high level. Case shape and the polishing is great. Bezel action is smooth and precise. Crown is a little bit hard to unscrew. The bracelet is nice. What I don't like is the extra locking part of the clasp.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Flopi81 said:


> I have the SBDC 063 on bracelet for a week now and is amazing. The movement is +4 s per day. Build quality is at a very high level. Case shape and the polishing is great. Bezel action is smooth and precise. Crown is a little bit hard to unscrew. The bracelet is nice. What I don't like is the extra locking part of the clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. It does look sharp on the bracelet.


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hour and minute hand one on top of the other, forming a sword.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: 🌊Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review 🌊*

Thank you for such an in depth review. I'm currently between ordering one of these or modding a SKX. So this is really helping with the decision making process.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: ?Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) Review ?*



seedubs1 said:


> Thank you for such an in depth review. I'm currently between ordering one of these or modding a SKX. So this is really helping with the decision making process.


Most welcome.

Let me know if I can help at all.

For me I would rather go for a stock piece than a mod. But I can appreciate the fun and satisfaction of modding something perfectly to one's taste.

Good luck!


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Boatswain, excellent review!
1 of my grail is the mm300, I could live with the 79 while I wait.

I really considered this 1 over the Xmas break, but was intimidated by the size on paper. I like the 77 as well, but I have other black dial divers, the 79 has just enough of a twist to fit in nicely. The subtle hints of blue are a great touch, not seen in the pictures most retailers offer. You seem to catch it in your pictures just right!

My collection has a few blue bezel pieces, but this 1 would still stand out among them.
You might've sold me on this 1!



Flopi81 said:


> Hour and minute hand one on top of the other, forming a sword.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I find a bracelet option for the 79?
Is the only option OEM?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> Boatswain, excellent review!
> 1 of my grail is the mm300, I could live with the 79 while I wait.
> 
> I really considered this 1 over the Xmas break, but was intimidated by the size on paper. I like the 77 as well, but I have other black dial divers, the 79 has just enough of a twist to fit in nicely. The subtle hints of blue are a great touch, not seen in the pictures most retailers offer. You seem to catch it in your pictures just right!
> ...


Thanks very much!

Don't sweat the size. I was hesitant too but I am happy with gamble.

Gnomon I believe sells the 79 on bracelet.

Also I think guys have found what appears to be the OEM bracelet on eBay.

Hope that helps. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Flopi81 said:


> Hour and minute hand one on top of the other, forming a sword.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the sword, my first impression was a jet, like sr71.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

The 79 on bracelet is being sold by Gnomon. I purchased my from them.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko's 6R15 precision at an excellent 3 s fast daily rate.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Flopi81 said:


> Seiko's 6R15 precision at an excellent 3 s fast daily rate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I just picked one of these up THEN searched it on WUS. I saw it in a display window and my eyes couldn't stop looking at it. More about the purchase in another thread later....

Anyway, about the size. Your initial comments were on the spot. I looked at it and thought it was 40-41mm. I had to measure it myself when I got home. Not only does the design make it look smaller than its actual size, it wears smaller. Your pictures are great btw, can never get enough of those.









PS: I'd like to try it on an Uncle Seiko waffle, but that might be to casual to go with the bezel.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Duplicate


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

The mark of a good review is that it makes one want to rush out to buy the watch.

Yes, that was me, on Gnomon immediately after reading the review. I had written this one off because of the arrow hour hand, but after that review...I think I have to have one.

Awesome review and pics! You really captured the nuances of the dial and bezel.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

copperjohn said:


> I just picked one of these up THEN searched it on WUS. I saw it in a display window and my eyes couldn't stop looking at it. More about the purchase in another thread later....
> 
> Anyway, about the size. Your initial comments were on the spot. I looked at it and thought it was 40-41mm. I had to measure it myself when I got home. Not only does the design make it look smaller than its actual size, it wears smaller. Your pictures are great btw, can never get enough of those.
> 
> ...


Thanks and congrats! Enjoy it fully


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toonces said:


> The mark of a good review is that it makes one want to rush out to buy the watch.
> 
> Yes, that was me, on Gnomon immediately after reading the review. I had written this one off because of the arrow hour hand, but after that review...I think I have to have one.
> 
> Awesome review and pics! You really captured the nuances of the dial and bezel.


Thanks so much.

I hope the reviews give all the info someone needs so they can either buy in confidence or run quickly the other wAy

Did you order one?

Let me know if you have any other questions I can help with.


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm definitely interested in this one, especially after seeing this post. Love how the bezel changes from black to a deep metallic blue.


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you for this fantastic review. Great pictures!


----------



## GsearsD (Feb 8, 2019)

First let me say your review is top shelf! I'm new on the forum. Have been checking out all the Seiko dive options for several days when I stumbled upon your review. Well, when I finished I ordered a 79! If Seiko doesn't put you on their payroll they are loosing big money. I have always been a detail kind of guy so your review was just the ticket and I can not say enough about your photos. Seiko OEM bracelet arrived yesterday, watch is schedule for delivery today. I hope it is not anti-climatic!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tom_W said:


> Thank you for this fantastic review. Great pictures!


Thank you and you are welcome!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

GsearsD said:


> First let me say your review is top shelf! I'm new on the forum. Have been checking out all the Seiko dive options for several days when I stumbled upon your review. Well, when I finished I ordered a 79! If Seiko doesn't put you on their payroll they are loosing big money. I have always been a detail kind of guy so your review was just the ticket and I can not say enough about your photos. Seiko OEM bracelet arrived yesterday, watch is schedule for delivery today. I hope it is not anti-climatic!


Thank you very much for the kind support. 

I Am glad the review provided the information you needed to be confident making the best decision for you. 

I find for seiko you really need to see some hands on photos and opinions as their stock photos are......bland, and the dimensions while accurate can be misleading due to unique case architecture.

Congrats on the purchase! Share some pics if you feel so inclined. Should look great on the bracelet too


----------



## spazthecat (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi,

Finally picked one of these up and I have to say, it's a fantastic watch. Boatswain's pictures are great but it's soo much better in person.

My picture taking skills are pretty bad but here it is on a Tudor fabric nato. It bunches a little between the lugs (it's 22mm) but once you have it on, it stretches out and gets a lot better.

Thanks,
Andy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

spazthecat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally picked one of these up and I have to say, it's a fantastic watch. Boatswain's pictures are great but it's soo much better in person.
> 
> ...


Nice 

Great strap combo
Love those Tudor straps and the 22 width looks really good.

Enjoy and keep sharing.


----------



## GsearsD (Feb 8, 2019)

Well mine arrived today! It looks and feels so good with the black rubber strap it will probably be awhile before a try it in the bracelet.I want to get the proper tools for changing them as not to damage the case. I’ll try and post photos first chance I get. The light has to be just so for the blue to stand out on the bezel. It’s almost like a reflection of the sky! Beautiful!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

GsearsD said:


> Well mine arrived today! It looks and feels so good with the black rubber strap it will probably be awhile before a try it in the bracelet.I want to get the proper tools for changing them as not to damage the case. I'll try and post photos first chance I get. The light has to be just so for the blue to stand out on the bezel. It's almost like a reflection of the sky! Beautiful!


Right on!


----------



## Spearo (May 12, 2017)

Boatswain, what an epic review mate! One of the best I've read and the photos are freaking awesome. Didn't think I was interested in the blue bezel / rubber strap version but after reading this I'm sold. Keep up the great posts!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Spearo said:


> Boatswain, what an epic review mate! One of the best I've read and the photos are freaking awesome. Didn't think I was interested in the blue bezel / rubber strap version but after reading this I'm sold. Keep up the great posts!




Glad it was helpful.

Thanks for the support and encouragement.


----------



## Spearo (May 12, 2017)

Bring on the manta ray!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Spearo said:


> Bring on the manta ray!


Hey! Finally catching on


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

Awesome review. 

I've been obsessing over Squale watches for the last week or so as I'm in the market for a vacation watch (thanks again Brandon for all your help with those). Not like we ever go on "big" vacations with a 2 and 4 year old, but we have our first Disney trip planned for my daughter's 5th birthday and so I used that as an excuse to start shopping around. Yesterday after lunch my wife and I stopped in to our local watch shop to poke around and see what they had in stock (only Rolex dealer in Nebraska and I like to stop in now and again just to see what might've come in... still slim pickings). After the typical disappointment of zero sport models to look at I headed over to their Seiko display to look around. I'd never had any interest in Seiko before. My dad has always worn one when he's working around the house or in the yard and often times prefers them over his Sub just for the day to day. I just never got into them. He swears by them though. 

Well they had a 079 in the case and man once I saw it it was just a connection, like it lured me in. Tried it on and that was that. So comfortable. I think it was the bezel that got me. Just the way it plays in the light and works so well with the dial. Subtle, simple yet sophisticated. Well made, perfect size. Exactly what I'd been looking for. Sold. They also had a SLA019 a few rows behind it. It was just beautiful. Way too $$$ for what I'm looking for now but that may be a future watch purchase down the road. Was so impressed with both watches. Bravo Seiko. Thanks for opening my eyes.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tymonster said:


> Awesome review.
> 
> I've been obsessing over Squale watches for the last week or so as I'm in the market for a vacation watch (thanks again Brandon for all your help with those). Not like we ever go on "big" vacations with a 2 and 4 year old, but we have our first Disney trip planned for my daughter's 5th birthday and so I used that as an excuse to start shopping around. Yesterday after lunch my wife and I stopped in to our local watch shop to poke around and see what they had in stock (only Rolex dealer in Nebraska and I like to stop in now and again just to see what might've come in... still slim pickings). After the typical disappointment of zero sport models to look at I headed over to their Seiko display to look around. I'd never had any interest in Seiko before. My dad has always worn one when he's working around the house or in the yard and often times prefers them over his Sub just for the day to day. I just never got into them. He swears by them though.
> 
> Well they had a 079 in the case and man once I saw it it was just a connection, like it lured me in. Tried it on and that was that. So comfortable. I think it was the bezel that got me. Just the way it plays in the light and works so well with the dial. Subtle, simple yet sophisticated. Well made, perfect size. Exactly what I'd been looking for. Sold. They also had a SLA019 a few rows behind it. It was just beautiful. Way too $$$ for what I'm looking for now but that may be a future watch purchase down the road. Was so impressed with both watches. Bravo Seiko. Thanks for opening my eyes.


Very cool and great that you got to try one on too. That's always the best!

Enjoy!!


----------



## AJS (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome review and watch. It might be my next purchase.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AJS said:


> Awesome review and watch. It might be my next purchase.


Thanks

Happy hunting and let me know if I can help at all


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

You may have mentioned this at some point earlier in your posts but what strap is that?

DOUBLE POST - SORRY


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks
> 
> Happy hunting and let me know if I can help at all


Which strap is that?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tymonster said:


> Which strap is that?


Scurfa rubber. Available at ToxicNATOs.

Great pairing I reckon


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Scurfa rubber. Available at ToxicNATOs.
> 
> Great pairing I reckon


Awesome. Thanks!!


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko SBDC063 on bracelet with Marinemaster clasp.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Such a good review, Boatswain... Thanks for your time in putting all of that together!

During a visit a few days ago to a Seiko Boutique, I inspected and tried on the 077 and the 087 (Padi) variants. These are indeed great watches I think, and a real contender for a smaller-wrist gent such as myself!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sk880 said:


> Such a good review, Boatswain... Thanks for your time in putting all of that together!
> 
> During a visit a few days ago to a Seiko Boutique, I inspected and tried on the 077 and the 087 (Padi) variants. These are indeed great watches I think, and a real contender for a smaller-wrist gent such as myself!


Thank you for the supportive words I am glad it was appreciated! That helps fuel me for the next review

That's so great you got to actually try one on. They are sneaky wearable for what the spec sheet says. I'm glad I took the leap. I never would have guessed at the initial glance that the 44mm case would wear so well.

These models seem to be picking up some popularity, definitely aided by the gorgeous PADI and deep blue hole versions.

Let us know if you grab one!


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Thank you for the supportive words. They are sneaky wearable for what the spec sheet says. I'm glad I took the leap. I never would have guessed at the initial glance that the 44mm case would wear so well....


Indeed! My main purpose in visiting the shop was to check out the SPB051 (42.6 case/49.8 lug to lug) and when on the wrist it immediately appeared too big for my liking. The salesman then pointed me toward the 077 as a 'smaller wearing' watch, despite the larger figures (44 case/51 lug to lug) and this one was instantly more appealing in terms of fit and feel, for me. It is quite amazing how these differences occur, all due to the particular case design and bezel shape/size.

Of note also, is the fact that the Mini Turtle (SRPC35, 42.3 case/43 lug to lug/39 bezel) has also been on my radar. I tried on this one also, but it then seemed a bit too small and my attention immediately returned to the 077. Shout-out and thanks for your time to Sam at the Seiko Boutique in Melbourne (Australia)!

My usual, daily watch at present is an Orient Mako II (41.5 case/47 lug to lug) and my recent search has been for a more up-market, special Seiko diver to add to the collection. Of course the SKX has been an option, but I keep disregarding it for something more refined with a better spec movement.... I've already got a little Seiko 5 (SNKE53) with the ole banger 7S26 engine!

Anyway.... This 077 (or 079) has made it to the front of the line for now! Will let you know what transpires.

Cheers.


----------



## FeynmanTimekeepers (Feb 13, 2019)

One of the best case shape from Seiko, love the bezel contrast under sunlight too. Great pictures


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the review. It contributed to this acquisition.

A little stupefied on how these dimensions wear so much smaller










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> Thanks for the review. It contributed to this acquisition.
> 
> A little stupefied on how these dimensions wear so much smaller
> 
> ...


Happy to enable...I mean help! 

That's a real beauty congrats!

It is sneaky good wearing 

It's hard to say without comparing in person but that dial vs the 63 bezel would be a tough call. Both are great in how they add depth and character to the model.

Enjoy it to the fullest and don't be shy with more pics


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

HamnJam said:


> ..... A little stupefied on how these dimensions wear so much smaller


I tend to think the key to this watch's 'smaller wearing factor' is the bezel (outside) diameter.

SBP079, aka Baby Marine Master: 41mm bezel
compared to...
Turtle: 42mm
Sumo:42.5mm
SPB053 '62MAS reinterpret': 42.5mm (approx)

1 to 1.5mm difference in bezel size can actually be a fair chunk of real estate, when looking at and wearing a watch on wrist. The 079 is actually closer to the 40mm mark employed so well by such watches as the SKX007 and the Orient Mako/Ray series, when compared to say the Turtle, Sumo and 053 noted above.

I think it would be really handy if spec sheets and web page listings generally included the bezel and crystal sizes, alongside the usual case diameter and lug to lug figures.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Happy to enable...I mean help!
> 
> That's a real beauty congrats!
> 
> ...


Thanks, fellow enabler!

It was a toss up between the blue dial and the tealy/bluey bezel but was able to get the 065 on a deal.



sk880 said:


> I tend to think the key to this watch's 'smaller wearing factor' is the bezel (outside) diameter.
> 
> SBP079, aka Baby Marine Master: 41mm bezel
> compared to...
> ...


Yes, this is one of those where the case/thickness/lug to lug length doesn't tell the whole story. The bezel like you already mentioned but the case shape adds to it's wearability. I actually find it more comfortable that my SKX.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

I’ve had a love hate relationship with Seiko. After reading and rereading boatswain’s review I said what the hell and pulled the trigger on an 063 that popped up on the forum. I’ll have it just in time for our beach vaca! Love the look of this watch. My only concern is the heft and height. I had a sumo which was super top heavy and, to me, uncomfortable. I hope the 063 wears better on my wrist. Regardless of the outcome, much appreciation for the review, boatswain, and to those that have contributed to this thread! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jcar79 said:


> I've had a love hate relationship with Seiko. After reading and rereading boatswain's review I said what the hell and pulled the trigger on an 063 that popped up on the forum. I'll have it just in time for our beach vaca! Love the look of this watch. My only concern is the heft and height. I had a sumo which was super top heavy and, to me, uncomfortable. I hope the 063 wears better on my wrist. Regardless of the outcome, much appreciation for the review, boatswain, and to those that have contributed to this thread!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jcar

I hope it suits you well.

I never tried my sumo on strap so I can't directly compare but to me the 63/79 feels it wears much nicer. It will probably be worth trying it on a couple different straps before reaching a final verdict.

Keep us posted 

I don't feel it is too bulky so I hope it works for you.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

jcar79 said:


> I've had a love hate relationship with Seiko. After reading and rereading boatswain's review I said what the hell and pulled the trigger on an 063 that popped up on the forum. I'll have it just in time for our beach vaca! Love the look of this watch. My only concern is the heft and height. I had a sumo which was super top heavy and, to me, uncomfortable. I hope the 063 wears better on my wrist. Regardless of the outcome, much appreciation for the review, boatswain, and to those that have contributed to this thread!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't tried on a Sumo but my new SBDC065 is wearing more comfortably than my SKX (42mm verison) mod. It think it sits lower on the wrist due to case height and the curvature of the lugs.

I'm hoping it'll be a good fit for you!


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> Haven't tried on a Sumo but my new SBDC065 is wearing more comfortably than my SKX (42mm verison) mod. It think it sits lower on the wrist due to case height and the curvature of the lugs.
> 
> I'm hoping it'll be a good fit for you!


Good to know. I also had an SKX which sat high and wore really small. It sounds like the 063 falls somewhere between the SKX and Sumo. Somewhere in this thread I recall someone stating the 063 wears more like a 41mm which is a perfect fit for me. Hope that's the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

jcar79 said:


> Good to know. I also had an SKX which sat high and wore really small. It sounds like the 063 falls somewhere between the SKX and Sumo. Somewhere in this thread I recall someone stating the 063 wears more like a 41mm which is a perfect fit for me. Hope that's the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SKX looks much smaller on the wrist due to the short lug to lug length but not as comfortable as stated above. The SBDC is my largest watch by quite a margin so I don't have any other 41+mm to compare to.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Got mine today. Not a fan of the stock rubber strap. Threw it on a Barton rubber strap and really like the combo. Way better sizing than a Sumo or SKX. A little heavy for me but then again I've been wearing an SMP Ti for the last year. Overall, I am very happy with my new addition!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jcar79 said:


> Got mine today. Not a fan of the stock rubber strap. Threw it on a Barton rubber strap and really like the combo. Way better sizing than a Sumo or SKX. A little heavy for me but then again I've been wearing an SMP Ti for the last year. Overall, I am very happy with my new addition!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome

Looks great on the Barton. I need to get one one of these days. I would love to see some more shots of it on yours. Does it taper?


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Great review! Thank you!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

jcar79 said:


> Got mine today. Not a fan of the stock rubber strap. Threw it on a Barton rubber strap and really like the combo. Way better sizing than a Sumo or SKX. A little heavy for me but then again I've been wearing an SMP Ti for the last year. Overall, I am very happy with my new addition!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Such a fantastic watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Got it back on the bracelet. My only slight complaint is that some times the (useless) dive extension jabs into my wrist. But other than that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Awesome
> 
> Looks great on the Barton. I need to get one one of these days. I would love to see some more shots of it on yours. Does it taper?












Thanks! Yes, it has a slight taper which I like. Better yet, it is not a lint magnet even though it is silicone. And while the lug holes are large, I haven't experienced any play with the fixed spring bars. All seems secure. For $20 it's hard to go wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## udon swilly (Aug 10, 2015)

Superb review! I've been hemming and hawing for a while about whether to get this watch or not, but I've finally decided this will be a fantastic piece to ring in a new phase in my life.

Now, the real question is: to bracelet or not to bracelet. I have slim wrists (~6.25") and am concerned about whether 1) there are enough links to remove and 2) if the folding part of the clasp still remains centered. Does anyone have any input on this? Or have a weight for the watch once several links have been removed? I have a minor urge to get the original bracelets that come with watches just so I have the complete set.

@Boatswain, how much does your watch weigh with your scurfa strap?

I wear a SKX013 on the original jubilee and it rings in at around 110g. Seiya shows the rubber strap version ringing in at 120g and the bracelet version at 180g. I'm pretty sure that ~120g is near the upper limit of my comfort level and 140g most likely my max, so I'm curious, once several links have been removed, if the weight comes down significantly enough.

Thanks again for this excellent thread!


----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)

Gorgeous watch and I love the blue bezel version but it's too small for my tastes and 8" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

udon swilly said:


> Superb review! I've been hemming and hawing for a while about whether to get this watch or not, but I've finally decided this will be a fantastic piece to ring in a new phase in my life.
> 
> Now, the real question is: to bracelet or not to bracelet. I have slim wrists (~6.25") and am concerned about whether 1) there are enough links to remove and 2) if the folding part of the clasp still remains centered. Does anyone have any input on this? Or have a weight for the watch once several links have been removed? I have a minor urge to get the original bracelets that come with watches just so I have the complete set.
> 
> ...


Most welcome 

I just weighed it and got 101g on the Scurfa rubber










I would think it would wear a bit too big on you with the bracelet visually. But you could always try and sell the bracelet if needed for a selection of straps.

Good luck!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Catherine_ said:


> Gorgeous watch and I love the blue bezel version but it's too small for my tastes and 8" wrist.


I imagine it could look good on 8", but we all have our preferences. It's never worth it to force it if your gut reaction says a watch is too big or small.


----------



## udon swilly (Aug 10, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Most welcome
> 
> I just weighed it and got 101g on the Scurfa rubber
> 
> ...


Hi Boatswain,

Thanks for your feedback. I think I'll have to agree with your thoughts. I tried a samurai and new turtle on bracelets and they 1) definitely felt too heavy and 2)visually looked too dominating.

I made my way through Narita airport several months back and was able to try both the 053 and the 063. Much like you mentioned in your review, I was surprised at how well it wore given the size.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

udon swilly said:


> Hi Boatswain,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. I think I'll have to agree with your thoughts. I tried a samurai and new turtle on bracelets and they 1) definitely felt too heavy and 2)visually looked too dominating.
> 
> ...


Looks like it will work from those pics. I like the 51 too but went with the 63/79 as I like the overall style a bit more and thought it wore a bit smaller.

Good luck with your decisions!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thisisjlai (May 13, 2016)

Also wanted to express my thanks for this review. Amazing photos! Just pulled the trigger and can't wait to get it.

Sorry if someone already asked this, but what camera do you use? I just recently bought a used Leica D-Lux to take better photos.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thisisjlai said:


> Also wanted to express my thanks for this review. Amazing photos! Just pulled the trigger and can't wait to get it.
> 
> Sorry if someone already asked this, but what camera do you use? I just recently bought a used Leica D-Lux to take better photos.


Thank you very much

Congratulations on your purchase! I hope you enjoy it

Just an old iPhone in a lifeproof case and lots of trial and error. It struggles in low light and limited focal length of course but is handy for having ready to go when an opportunity pops up for a pic.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase! I hope you enjoy it
> 
> Just an old iPhone in a lifeproof case and lots of trial and error. It struggles in low light and limited focal length of course but is handy for having ready to go when an opportunity pops up for a pic.


That's it...I'm sending anything for the SF to you to photograph now!!!!
1 out of every thousand is passable for me...
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> That's it...I'm sending anything for the SF to you to photograph now!!!!
> 1 out of every thousand is passable for me...
> All the best mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Cheers Mate 

You will find my commission very reasonable 

It's mostly payable by way of produce and tales of the outback.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Just read your superb review. Have been relatively inactive on the forums since last summer, not making any significant purchases since picking up a SARB017 about a year ago. But, WOW! What a nice diver. Your review and excellent photos have me now thinking "THIS" is the next acquisition. Just simply a stunning watch and your detailed review just confirms it.

Job well done!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Just read your superb review. Have been relatively inactive on the forums since last summer, not making any significant purchases since picking up a SARB017 about a year ago. But, WOW! What a nice diver. Your review and excellent photos have me now thinking "THIS" is the next acquisition. Just simply a stunning watch and your detailed review just confirms it.
> 
> Job well done!!!


Thank you very much  I am glad you appreciated it.

Welcome "back" !


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Cheers Mate
> 
> You will find my commission very reasonable
> 
> It's mostly payable by way of produce and tales of the outback.


Deal

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk




Do you want to send over the Ploprof or SD first?

I'm easy...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Do you want to send over the Ploprof or SD first?
> 
> I'm easy...


I'm thinking Doxa' s...a lot of Doxas

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> I'm thinking Doxa' s...a lot of Doxas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I can do doxas 

In all seriousness now...I've never handled a doxa and I'm curious what I would think in person. Love the heritage and confident personality they have.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

And I'm serious too..
We are going to catch up mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> And I'm serious too..
> We are going to catch up mate..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Im always free for a PM chat 

See you over with the dogs!


----------



## raymondred (Aug 20, 2019)

This watch looks absolutely gorgeous!
I am totaly torn between this model and steinhart 39 pepsi! The problem is that in my country (Slovenia) I need to pay 999eur for spb079, but the stenhart is around 500. The movements are very close in quality imo. HELP ME haha!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

raymondred said:


> This watch looks absolutely gorgeous!
> I am totaly torn between this model and steinhart 39 pepsi! The problem is that in my country (Slovenia) I need to pay 999eur for spb079, but the stenhart is around 500. The movements are very close in quality imo. HELP ME haha!!


Those are two very different watches 

I wouldn't pay 999 Euros for the SPB079 though, that is too much. If that is the case and you really like the Steinhart too it would be better value at that price I think.

You may want to look at buying a SPB079 used. It should be much cheaper than 999 Euros

Good luck!


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Reviving this old-ish thread b/c I received my this past Tuesday and am* so satisfied *with this purchase. Boatswain - thanks for all the informative posts here which ultimately convinced me to go for this piece. Again - so satisfied, this is going to be my forever watch. 
Now to source the bracelet at a decent price...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

guysmiles said:


> Reviving this old-ish thread b/c I received my this past Tuesday and am* so satisfied *with this purchase. Boatswain - thanks for all the informative posts here which ultimately convinced me to go for this piece. Again - so satisfied, this is going to be my forever watch.
> Now to source the bracelet at a decent price...


You are most welcome and congratulations!

It's a great watch 

Enjoy!


----------



## HansVanL (Nov 4, 2018)

Thank you for this great review. Look what it did to me....&#55357;&#56391;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Great to come back and see these photos and reread parts of this thread - I've said it before and I'll say it again, this thread sold more of these watches than Seiko's marketing department! :-d


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Brilliant review mate and a beautiful piece .


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kokoro said:


> Brilliant review mate and a beautiful piece .


Thanks!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Any chance someone can measure the crystal diameter and or the inside diameter of the bezel? I'm trying to compare it to some other watches. One shot I've seen makes the crystal and bezel look really close to the SKX007 which is was too small for me. Thanks!

edit: found these in the OP:


boatswain said:


> My measurements, taken using digital calipers.
> Case Diameter - 43.6mm
> Bezel Diameter - 40.9mm
> Crystal Diameter - 32mm
> ...


so I have the specs. Would love to see some comparison shots with an SKX007, MDV-106 or deep blue nato if anyone can. I love the look of my skx007, it's just much too small for me. I fear this watch will have the same feel since the specs are pretty similar bezel to bezel. Thanks for any (more) comparisons anyone has! If I could just find one IRL to look at/see/hold/wear I'd know immediately.


----------



## Adrockvg (Mar 18, 2017)

Has Anyone tried these? Thick at lug ends and curved ends... https://strapsco.com/product/rubber-perforated-rally-strap-with-curved-ends/


----------



## metalrat (Jul 24, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Replacement strap arrived today.
> 
> Scurfa Rubber from ToxicNATOs.
> 
> ...





boatswain said:


> Replacement strap arrived today.
> 
> Scurfa Rubber from ToxicNATOs.
> 
> ...


A bit late to this party but I went with the 20mm Isofrane. It's comfortable and reduces the bulk of the original strap but the spring bars are more exposed; I wonder if anyone has tried to fit the 22mm strap into these lugs.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

metalrat said:


> A bit late to this party but I went with the 20mm Isofrane. It's comfortable and reduces the bulk of the original strap but the spring bars are more exposed; I wonder if anyone has tried to fit the 22mm strap into these lugs.
> View attachment 15362670


Looks good!

I always wanted to try that combo

I wonder if the strap is just compressed on the bars a bit and it needs pushing/stretching out to fill the lugs? I've had that happen on straps before.


----------



## metalrat (Jul 24, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I always wanted to try that combo
> 
> I wonder if the strap is just compressed on the bars a bit and it needs pushing/stretching out to fill the lugs? I've had that happen on straps before.


Thanks; I got the idea from your post. You could be right about the compression; it took a lot of pressure to force the Seiko bars through the Isofrane strap (I didn't try to insert the metal inserts from the Seiko strap) and they may take a while to expand to their normal size. Nice review, BTW, hope you're enjoying the same accuracy as me (+1.1s/d).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

metalrat said:


> Thanks; I got the idea from your post. You could be right about the compression; it took a lot of pressure to force the Seiko bars through the Isofrane strap (I didn't try to insert the metal inserts from the Seiko strap) and they may take a while to expand to their normal size. Nice review, BTW, hope you're enjoying the same accuracy as me (+1.1s/d).


Try slim fat bars from toxic natos!

Fat strong seiko tips and thin middles to fit through most straps.


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

metalrat said:


> Thanks; I got the idea from your post. You could be right about the compression; it took a lot of pressure to force the Seiko bars through the Isofrane strap (I didn't try to insert the metal inserts from the Seiko strap) and they may take a while to expand to their normal size. Nice review, BTW, hope you're enjoying the same accuracy as me (+1.1s/d).


You can also dab a drop of dish soap on the spring bar end, as lubrication, before you slide it through the strap holes.


----------



## metalrat (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks for both of the suggestions. This was the first time that I replaced a rubber strap, so it didn't occur to me that pushing the bars through might encounter that much friction 🤦‍♂️. I've ordered the slim fat bars (never would have picked them out of the available choices) and I'll see if they are a slightly better fit for the Isofrane holes.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

metalrat said:


> Thanks for both of the suggestions. This was the first time that I replaced a rubber strap, so it didn't occur to me that pushing the bars through might encounter that much friction . I've ordered the slim fat bars (never would have picked them out of the available choices) and I'll see if they are a slightly better fit for the Isofrane holes.


No problem. They are great solution and not an obvious one

Should work like a charm


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Funny that this just popped back up. I actually searched it to re-read the review. Contemplating this instead of the 143...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toonces said:


> Funny that this just popped back up. I actually searched it to re-read the review. Contemplating this instead of the 143...


It's a gooder

If my 143 ever arrives I can tell you what I think between the two.

That said there are probably plenty of folks that have or have had both that already have the 143 in hand.

I do miss the 079 but I think I will like the size of the 143 more.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That's too bad you don't have the 079 still; I would be curious to see it next to the 143. The only thing I really don't like on the 079 is that hour hand. On the 143 the bezel seems too wide, and I personally would prefer a deep black dial.

Maybe if the 079 and 143 had a baby...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toonces said:


> That's too bad you don't have the 079 still; I would be curious to see it next to the 143. The only thing I really don't like on the 079 is that hour hand. On the 143 the bezel seems too wide, and I personally would prefer a deep black dial.
> 
> Maybe if the 079 and 143 had a baby...


...It will...

The SPB187


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toonces said:


> That's too bad you don't have the 079 still; I would be curious to see it next to the 143. The only thing I really don't like on the 079 is that hour hand. On the 143 the bezel seems too wide, and I personally would prefer a deep black dial.
> 
> Maybe if the 079 and 143 had a baby...


I came around on the hour hand.

But still never loved it. Just didn't feel like it was designed to be there, more so that it was selected from a parts bin as "good enough"


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

Well boatswain I have to compliment you on a marvellous job. I know that this is an old post, but I recently read it all the way through every comment (more than once) and purchased a 79 without ever trying one on, based solely on yours and others comments. The watch is perfect on my 7inch wrist and I love it. Many thanks sir.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

magic man said:


> Well boatswain I have to compliment you on a marvellous job. I know that this is an old post, but I recently read it all the way through every comment (more than once) and purchased a 79 without ever trying one on, based solely on yours and others comments. The watch is perfect on my 7inch wrist and I love it. Many thanks sir.


This review also helped influence me to purchase this watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

magic man said:


> Well boatswain I have to compliment you on a marvellous job. I know that this is an old post, but I recently read it all the way through every comment (more than once) and purchased a 79 without ever trying one on, based solely on yours and others comments. The watch is perfect on my 7inch wrist and I love it. Many thanks sir.


Cheers!

I am glad you found the review and discussion helpful.

It's a great watch and would be perfect for a 7" wrist.

Enjoy!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

leadbelly2550 said:


> This review also helped influence me to purchase this watch.


Glad you found it helpful.


----------



## pdoherty (Jul 12, 2010)

Funny that there were several requests for Crafter Blue straps in the first several pages of this thread but when I skipped ahead to the last 3 pages I didn't see mention of them. They exist now (and I just ordered one):









CURVED END RUBBER STRAP FOR SEIKO MM200 SERIES (CB13)


FEATURE Material: Pure vulcanized rubber anti-UV, anti-dust and anti-allergic Buckle Type: Brushed 316L stainless steel tang buckle (can be upgraded to PVD Black, Rose Gold or Yellow Gold) Strap Color: Black, Navy, Orange, Green Design to fit: Seiko MM200 SBC061, SBDC063, SBDC065, SPB083J1...




www.crafterblue.com





It fits perfectly, with no gaps around the lugs, it appears.


----------



## pdoherty (Jul 12, 2010)

Just got it. Here's some pics of it installed.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That looks great!

Comfy?


----------



## pdoherty (Jul 12, 2010)

boatswain said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Comfy?


Yes it definitely is. They included two springbars, which was a nice touch.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Great review and now I WANT ONE!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pilot2 said:


> Great review and now I WANT ONE!




It's a nice watch.

I'd love to compare it against the new smaller cased version of the 6159 style.


----------



## MABornia (Apr 28, 2020)

I almost went for the SPB187, the markers are the nicer ones, but ultimately the redesigned case wears diferent and the smaller size means the glass takes most of the case. It kind of looses the 6159 shape I feel.


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

Excellent review.


----------



## Vuldric (Jan 7, 2021)

What a classic, thanks for putting together this great review!


----------

